# ESP Huge changes for 2013



## epsylon

Hey guys,

Just wanted to share this. According to a French ESP Retailer (Guitars Rebellion), there will be some drastical changes for ESP in 2013. They posted this on their facebook (translation and bolded passages are mine) :



> Dear friends, an important message for our ESP clients.
> 
> In January 2013, ESP is gonna take a serious turn. Indeed, *the whole export catalog currently available*: Electric Sound Products
> *will disappear almost completely*. Only 16 models (colors included) will remain. A few Eclipse, Horizon, HRF, NT7, M-II and nothing more.
> 
> As a consequence, if you wish to order one of the currently available models, you'll have to do it before the beginning of December 2012. After that, it won't be possible anymore.
> 
> Additionaly,* the "semi-custom" orders (small changes on Standard Series) cannot be made anymore, starting immediatly*. No more color changes, pickup, hardware or anything. The slightest modification requires a custom shop quote.
> 
> Now you know !
> 
> Additionally : the *signature series will disappear. The signature models will only be available through the custom shop starting January 2013*.


They are a major ESP retailer in France and Europe and I think their information is reliable, and sadly I am confident that this will be confirmed...


Here's the original quote in French :



> Chers amis, un important message pour nos clients ESP.
> 
> En Janvier 2013, la marque prendra un sérieux virage. En effet, le catalogue Export actuellement disponible:Electric Sound Products
> disparaîtra dans sa quasi totalité. Ne resterons que 16 guitares, tout coloris confondus. Quelques Eclipse, Horizon, HRF, NT7 et M-II rien de plus.
> 
> En conséquence, si vous souhaitez commander un des modèles actuellement disponibles, vous avez jusqu'à début Décembre 2012. Après cela, aucun modèle ne pourra être commandée.
> 
> Egalement, les commandes "semi-order" (modifications sur des Standard Series) se sont plus recevables. Effectif maintenant. Plus de changement de couleur, de micro, d'accastillage ou quoi que ce soit. La moindre modification implique un quote au Custom Shop de la marque.
> 
> C'est dit!
> 
> 
> de plus : A noter également, les Signature Series disparaissent. Les modèles Signature seront uniquement disponibles en version Custom Shop à partir de Janvier 2013.




EDIT: confirmed here 
http://guitarsatbmusic.com.au/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&p=214675

And by other non written sources.


----------



## Mprinsje

well, that would suck. would also be incredibly stupid to cancel the sig. series, especially since some of them are selling very well.

can some esp guy confirm this?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

I have a feeling that these models won't be disappearing in the sense that they no longer will be made, but in the sense that they won't be offered for sale through authorized dealers in some regions. 

For instance, a huge chunk of ESP guitars, including practically all of the Export Series, have never been available in North America, and it's even more restrictive concerning Artist models.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

This news might be relevant to the French, maybe not the rest of the world


----------



## 3074326

Well, I talked to our ESP rep in-person today and he didn't mention anything to me.. that doesn't mean it isn't happening, but I feel like he would've told me when I asked if anything new or exciting has happened.. haha

Could be/probably is a regional thing.


----------



## Rook

I used to be familiar with one of the UK distributors, I'll see if he has anything to say.


----------



## Zado

Also,they knoy their businness...if they do something,it's just to make things greater(earning more possibly)


----------



## Mprinsje

MaxOfMetal said:


> I have a feeling that these models won't be disappearing in the sense that they no longer will be made, but in the sense that they won't be offered for sale through authorized dealers in some regions.
> 
> For instance, a huge chunk of ESP guitars, including practically all of the Export Series, have never been available in North America, and it's even more restrictive concerning Artist models.



yea, i've never seen the export series in europe, damn shame though. Wouldn't mind seeing some of those jap signature series here either


----------



## jephjacques

I find it hard to believe this would be a global thing. I've been under the impression that they were selling like gangbusters here in the US.

Also, Matt's Music is still taking orders for semi-custom instruments and instrument runs.


----------



## epsylon

CrushingAnvil said:


> This news might be relevant to the French, maybe not the rest of the world



Unfortunately, I doubt it. Altough maybe it might not make much of a difference for the North American market.




Mprinsje said:


> yea, i've never seen the export series in europe, damn shame though. Wouldn't mind seeing some of those jap signature series here either



In Europe you could get them (easily) through distributors / retailers like the one I mentioned in my original message. 
There is another famous distributor (bmusic) that gets a lot of "rare" models in Australia (check their forums), so I think this is something that's not really well known except to the few well-informed ESP fanatics.

Also, I don't know how locked are things for the north american market, but I do know that you guys seem to have less choice that us in Europe  &#8212; for example in the choice of Eclipse's where we can have the more Gibson-looking non-USA models with 4 buttons and a different lower horn). 

edit: although as far as I remember, drumcityguitarland (a north american distributor / retailer) also seem to have had semi-custom and rare export models in stock, so...

@jephjacques: are you sure these kind of customisation is still possible ? 
Because in the news announced, this is the point that surprises me the less. For semi-custom orders like this, I've heard that they're swamped with orders and that there is already a 12 to 18 months wait between orders and delivery. 
Considering that these kind of customisations disrupt manufacturing chains, I can see why this would not be profitable enough for them to keep doing these kind of orders. At least temporarily, until they can deal with the current orders.


----------



## Mprinsje

epsylon said:


> In Europe you could get them (easily) through distributors / retailers like the one I mentioned in my original message.
> 
> Also, I don't know how locked are things for the north american market, but I do know that you guys seem to have less choice that us in Europe   for example in the choice of Eclipse's where we can have the more Gibson-looking non-USA models with 4 buttons and a different lower horn).



i'm as european as you are, i should probably look better


----------



## Khaerruhl

Not everywhere in Europe, they don't even have a dealer in Sweden. The only ESP/LTDs that exist for sale here are second hand, or from Thomann.


----------



## epsylon

Yep but you guys can easily buy guitars within the European union without having insane taxes / fees


----------



## Zado

I hope this won't turn to be a rumor spread somehow by ESP to get a "Let's by ALL the ESPs -before they are over-" effect 



In UE we still have mayones so no worries


----------



## Nag

Well ESP is one of my favourite brands... so if they really go at us like this, fuck them and I'll stick to Jackson and custom shop guitars. I guess the management changed and this is some douchebag's decision.


----------



## Estilo

With the signature line disappearing.. does that apply to ESP's only or LTD's as well? 

This coincides with what a dealer in Singapore told me yesterday. That the "ESP" tag will disappear from production and only be made available thru custom order. "E2" (or some shit) will replace the current standard ESP line, but they won't be MIJ. I thought it was BS but since it loosely coincides with the OP's source I guess it's kind true. 

I'm only hoping I can snag the AW-7 and ZH-7 before and IF (God forbid) they disappear..


----------



## Zado

but,come on,how could they totally delete the brand the way we know,after putting on the market some potentially killer instruments like the ones seen at NAMM?


----------



## Nag

yeah it makes no sense at all IMO... might even be compete bullshit from a few dealers willing to make quick money. dunno, but it's retarded and I shall become a hater if it goes through the way the OP announced


----------



## brett8388

I doubt this is true.


----------



## Zado

ESP earns tons of $$ with worldwide production,why would they become a CS only brand,when the scene is full of competitors with an already established and consolidated businness?

I mean...are they really going to challenge Caparison?

EDIT: something new added



> Valable pour le monde entier (hors Japon), pas uniquement la France


Which is quite understandable......this will be applied worldwide,including japan,not france only.



and



> in January 2013, ESP will stop manufacturing 80% of the export catalog. Only 16 guitars will remain. No Signature series anymore. All Signature models will be Custom Shop only.





but also,answering a question of mine concerning LTDs



> No, LTD (ESP USA) will not change anything as far I know.



So no worries for the AW7 fans


----------



## Church2224

I am going to make a few phone calls today, even to ESP themselves. If this does happen I will be pissed off to no end. 

This all makes NO sense. Considering the fact that guys like the Axe Palace have been moving quite a few ESPs recently and a few of them have been special orders why would they stop now?

I might have to switch brands, I love ESP, but if this does happen looks like a few other brands will be taking my money. 

Also why would this happen the year immediately after ESP introduces more models to the USA market?


----------



## jordanky

3074326 said:


> Well, I talked to our ESP rep in-person today and he didn't mention anything to me.. that doesn't mean it isn't happening, but I feel like he would've told me when I asked if anything new or exciting has happened.. haha
> 
> Could be/probably is a regional thing.



Me too, I always start bugging our ESP rep about new stuff for NAMM around this time every year and he hasn't said anything like this. I SERIOUSLY doubt that they will stop producing KH-202's and the like.


----------



## Church2224

I just sent an email to My local ESP dealer, a message on The Axe Palace's Facebook and posted on Bmusic's forum. I am calling ESP today once it is about midday for California. If this information is true then they are going to hear from, while polite, a very pissed off customer.


----------



## Zado

Please notice that the Original Series won't be touched,and LTD too.


Dunno if you care,though


----------



## sakeido

this sounds like complete and total bullshit to me
whatever though, I don't care. got my semi-custom order in when I still could. if Zim thinks this is the real deal I might place another one while I still can


----------



## Church2224

sakeido said:


> this sounds like complete and total bullshit to me



I sure hope you are right man


----------



## Church2224

Just got off the phone with ESP.

What is going on is that models like the V-II, SV, Phoenix, EX, ect. are going to be cut due to the lack of popularity of the guitars. BUT models like the M-II, Horizon, and Eclipse are staying for the most part, no work of any of the ones we have getting discontinued. Note this is for the USA market only.


----------



## vanhendrix

So since there are no special orders, it's safe to assume that there are no longer any lefties as well. Wonder what my eclipse is worth now...


----------



## Zado

Church2224 said:


> Just got off the phone with ESP.
> 
> What is going on is that models like the V-II, SV, Phoenix, EX, ect. are going to be cut due to the lack of popularity of the guitars. BUT models like the M-II, Horizon, and Eclipse are staying for the most part, no work of any of the ones we have getting discontinued. Note this is for the USA market only.


Well discontinuing models is something ok,I mean,there are tons of ESP models I don't like...EX,AX,phoenix,F,Viper...if something does not sell it's normality that they stop production of that and replace with something else.

But that's the point: you HAVE to replace what you kick out of catalog,it's nonsense to delete more than half of your current production and keep the things that way


----------



## AmbienT

Maybe they're shutting up shop for the 2012 end of the world 

Seriously hope this doesn't happen, the price of a Horizon FR-7 is almost more then a extremely custom 8 from RAN in Australia


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Zado said:


> But that's the point: you HAVE to replace what you kick out of catalog,it's nonsense to delete more than half of your current production and keep the things that way



Not really. Some of the most successful instrument makers in the entire industry have built their success on keeping smaller catalogs.


----------



## Zado

MaxOfMetal said:


> Not really. Some of the most successful instrument makers in the entire industry have built their success on keeping smaller catalogs.


And that's ok to me,but imho a good catalog should cover every possible genres and musical territories...I mean,I want a V shaped guitar? I won't buy an ESP cause they will have none.I need a strat? gotta get a charvel or a fender,esp doesn't produce strats anymore(there are LTD ST models,but you got the point).

I can understand that a certain brand needs to focus on what can guarantee more earnings,but seeing this from a customer perspective...dunno,it just bothers me


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Zado said:


> And that's ok to me,but imho a good catalog should cover every possible genres and musical territories...I mean,I want a V shaped guitar? I won't buy an ESP cause they will have none.I need a strat? gotta get a charvel or a fender,esp doesn't produce strats anymore(there are LTD ST models,but you got the point).
> 
> I can understand that a certain brand needs to focus on what can guarantee more earnings,but seeing this from a customer perspective...dunno,it just bothers me



Companies can try to "cover all the bases", but that's not always feasible. 

Ibanez tries it all the time, and does a decent job of it, but if you notice a lot of non-RG/S designs only last a couple years because they just don't catch on.


----------



## MetalDaze

vanhendrix said:


> So since there are no special orders, it's safe to assume that there are no longer any lefties as well. Wonder what my eclipse is worth now...


 
According to the lefty dealer I talked to......yes and no. 

He definitely confirmed that ESP is not going to take one off special orders anymore on the Original series. So, all of the one off lefties he ordered this past year will be the end of it for him.

However, it sounded like they will do a special order if it is 10 or more identical pieces. The dealer said he'll probably order one or two models just to have some ESP's but since he has to buy 10 of them, they will all be standard features and black, since those will sell (unlike the pink sparkle one he still has )


----------



## Church2224

I also just got some good news from my dealer. ESP, in fact, is coming out with MORE MIJ standards this year 


This is from Dan at Greenbrier Music: 

"I'm not sure about the changes to the custom shop but they are not reducing the line. In fact, I saw some very exciting new 2013 Japanese models just yesterday when the rep came by. Anyhow, I don't think their custom shop will change much, you can always continue to send in idea specifics and I can get quotes moved along." 

I am now very excited for 2013! Looks like the changes for 2013 are going to be huge, just in a good way.


----------



## cwhitey2

MaxOfMetal said:


> Not really. Some of the most successful instrument makers in the entire industry have built their success on keeping smaller catalogs.



This.



Maybe with a decrease in production their quality will go up (im by no means bashing esp I love them)?


----------



## vanhendrix

MetalDaze said:


> According to the lefty dealer I talked to......yes and no.
> 
> He definitely confirmed that ESP is not going to take one off special orders anymore on the Original series. So, all of the one off lefties he ordered this past year will be the end of it for him.
> 
> However, it sounded like they will do a special order if it is 10 or more identical pieces. The dealer said he'll probably order one or two models just to have some ESP's but since he has to buy 10 of them, they will all be standard features and black, since those will sell (unlike the pink sparkle one he still has )



Well that still means I can't just walk into the store with a fistful of cash and order one anymore. Lefties will now be MUCH more difficult to come by. Honestly if I knew this was coming, I probably would have stocked up.


----------



## fps

Wow, I thought this was going to be good news, but clearly not. ESP remain a company I just cannot love.


----------



## MetalDaze

vanhendrix said:


> Well that still means I can't just walk into the store with a fistful of cash and order one anymore. Lefties will now be MUCH more difficult to come by. Honestly if I knew this was coming, I probably would have stocked up.


 
It seems like this stuff comes in cycles. PRS wouldn't build a lefty for years and then out of nowhere they did a run of CU22 and CU24's. 

They won't sell fast enough and PRS will probably give us the middle finger for a while.....until they get enough people knocking and another run appears.

At least from the lefty perspective that seems to be the cycle. If ESP is cracking down on special orders, I'm sure after a few years it will come back again.


----------



## Church2224

MetalDaze said:


> At least from the lefty perspective that seems to be the cycle. If ESP is cracking down on special orders, I'm sure after a few years it will come back again.



I think this is just temporary. I think once they figure out a process to do special orders and have the production line set up they will come back.


----------



## will_shred

MaxOfMetal said:


> I have a feeling that these models won't be disappearing in the sense that they no longer will be made, but in the sense that they won't be offered for sale through authorized dealers in some regions.
> 
> For instance, a huge chunk of ESP guitars, including practically all of the Export Series, have never been available in North America, and it's even more restrictive concerning Artist models.



I literally just found that out today, it made me sad. Being in america I can't get a forest, antelope, Original eclipse, horizon III or any of the really really awesome shapes. 

Seriously, fuck that.


----------



## JPMike

I got my BS-7 and my BUZ-7 on the way, I am all good.

But I will have to agree, this doesn't sound right in any way.


----------



## vanhendrix

MetalDaze said:


> It seems like this stuff comes in cycles. PRS wouldn't build a lefty for years and then out of nowhere they did a run of CU22 and CU24's.
> 
> They won't sell fast enough and PRS will probably give us the middle finger for a while.....until they get enough people knocking and another run appears.
> 
> At least from the lefty perspective that seems to be the cycle. If ESP is cracking down on special orders, I'm sure after a few years it will come back again.



Yeah I bought one of the 2010 run, and aaaalllmost bought a 24 from this year's. I keep forgetting that my collection of guitars doesn't count as "demand". I'm just the outlier


----------



## phrygian12

Dat fawk!? I mean I really hope this is just some BS going around or something. Honestly, I'm planning to put in an order for a Semi-Custom 27 Horizon, next year once the holidays are over. 

If this is true then I guess I'll finally get a Suhr Modern.


----------



## Church2224

phrygian12 said:


> Dat fawk!? I mean I really hope this is just some BS going around or something. Honestly, I'm planning to put in an order for a Semi-Custom 27 Horizon, next year once the holidays are over.
> 
> If this is true then I guess I'll finally get a Suhr Modern.



It is not, I have talk to the Axe Palace, my local guys and ESP themselves. Nick says he has no plans to stop his semi customs with ESP and ESP has only said that the non popular shapes are going away. You will be fine man. 

This sounds either like ESP is limiting guitars in the European Market or a dealer that is misinformed.


----------



## engage757

Nagash said:


> Well ESP is one of my favourite brands... so if they really go at us like this, fuck them and I'll stick to Jackson and custom shop guitars. I guess the management changed and this is some douchebag's decision.



How many and what model ESP do you currently own bro?




Estilo said:


> With the signature line disappearing.. does that apply to ESP's only or LTD's as well?
> 
> This coincides with what a dealer in Singapore told me yesterday. That the "ESP" tag will disappear from production and only be made available thru custom order. "E2" (or some shit) will replace the current standard ESP line, but they won't be MIJ. I thought it was BS but since it loosely coincides with the OP's source I guess it's kind true.
> 
> I'm only hoping I can snag the AW-7 and ZH-7 before and IF (God forbid) they disappear..




This would make no sense whatsoever. You don't throw away a brand that has been established for years and just start over. Sorry... I can see moving the signature line to custom only.


----------



## engage757

It makes sense to get rid of all the useless shapes ESP has. They do have a crapload of shapes that you know they can't possibly sell more than one-two a year of IF that.


----------



## Church2224

engage757 said:


> This would make no sense whatsoever. You don't throw away a brand that has been established for years and just start over. Sorry... I can see moving the signature line to custom only.



They aren't, they would never do that. They move too many of the Standard to stop making them.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

If this happens in America all i can say is fuck you Esp. I've been saving for a semi-custom Horizon.


----------



## Nag

engage757 said:


> How many and what model ESP do you currently own bro?



I have two : my ole LTD M-50, and an SV Standard


----------



## engage757

Nagash said:


> I have two : my ole LTD M-50, and an SV Standard



See? I am guessing the ones they may be talking about are the crazier series ya know? like the Angel sword, etc. I can't imagine them ditching Mirage and SV lines, too classic ya know? I could be wrong.


----------



## engage757

Church2224 said:


> I think this is just temporary. I think once they figure out a process to do special orders and have the production line set up they will come back.




Maybe not though. See, before it almost made no sense to order ESP Custom Shop, because you could save thousands by ordering a Standard model and adding a few specs. Unless you have a totally custom idea, then it just makes no sense. I think by doing this, they are drawing a clear line between the CS and the Standard lines.

If that makes any sense.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

engage757 said:


> Maybe not though. See, before it almost made no sense to order ESP Custom Shop, because you could save thousands by ordering a Standard model and adding a few specs. Unless you have a totally custom idea, then it just makes no sense. I think by doing this, they are drawing a clear line between the CS and the Standard lines.
> 
> If that makes any sense.



Basically taking a page out of the Jackson playbook, yet again.


----------



## jephjacques

Shit, it figures I would suddenly get a case of GAS for an SV the week before I hear they're discontinuing them. My wife is gonna be pisssssed


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

That'd be quite sad


----------



## engage757

MaxOfMetal said:


> Basically taking a page out of the Jackson playbook, yet again.




More or less, yeah.


----------



## epsylon

engage757 said:


> See? I am guessing the ones they may be talking about are the crazier series ya know? like the Angel sword, etc. I can't imagine them ditching Mirage and SV lines, too classic ya know? I could be wrong.



They're gonna be ditching a lot of models (and seems like some SV's will be in it, as well as the super awesome 4 button / normal horn Eclipses which are VERY popular in Europe), but they're also gonna ditch a lot of colour options on standard models, as far as I understood.

This plus the end of semi-customization, plus the huge increase in prices these last years (some models went from 1500 to 2000 euros in 2 years...) makes me think that some of their executives just want more money.


----------



## Doombreed

epsylon said:


> This plus the end of semi-customization, plus the huge increase in prices these last years (some models went from 1500 to 2000 euros in 2 years...) makes me think that some of their executives just want more money.



I was wondering about that, though I hadn't been following the prices oh-so-closely and assumed I was just going insane... again.

It will be a pity if a bunch of the cool colour options on the regular lines go the way of the dodo.


----------



## sicmaggot08

Somehow the export catalog was way to huge and imo hard to accomplish production wise with the same quality over all guitars. I mean how many of those silver sparkle EC, vulcano Horizons, pearl bevel SV, zebra MII, etc. have the sold in one year? I don't think they are or have ever become cash cows. Just look at the export catalog. Almost no other guitar brand has such a huge variety on colors, shapes,... -> Electric Sound Products
Also from a production point of view the more often you have to change your production line (different paintings, shapes, bindings, etc.) the more expensive it gets. It's just a simple economic and effiency calculation. What imo ESP is considering is to concentrate on the more successful models to keep up a constant quality within their production capacity. ESP has started as a custom shop, not as a mass production guitar brand. I think they're just getting back to their initial company philosopy, although I would regret to see them cancel some of their models like the SV, V or EX.

my2cents


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

ESP Guitars Message Board - View Single Post - The rumor mill..



> 16 core "ESP Standard" models will remain remaining in the market as "ESP Standard series" (but with a new ESP logo different from current original ESP logo) for one year, within 2013.
> All "Standard Signature models" will be discontinued. Signature models will be available only from "Custom Shop" as "Custom Shop Signature Models".
> Only "Custom shop models", "Original Series" and "Custom Orders" will have the original ESP logo from 2013.
> 
> ESP will introduce a new brand name "E-II Standard" from 2014 to replace current ESP Standard Series. "E-II Standard" will use the same specifications as current ESP Standards; just the logos would be switched over from ESP.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

wat


----------



## MaxOfMetal

If that's true than the US will no longer have any production ESP guitars in the lineup. Sad day.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

This is possibly the dumbest thing I've heard all day, and I've had Fox News on since I woke up.


----------



## possumkiller

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ESP Guitars Message Board - View Single Post - The rumor mill..


 
That is the most disappointing thing I have ever seen. Way to be assholes ESP. 

I'm all for dropping the dead weight and streamlining the catalog but, changing the brand? This is only meant for one thing. Now people will have to buy a custom just so they can say they have a "real" ESP now. A standard series will be like a new version of LTD. Don't get me wrong, LTD are great guitars but, If someone dishes out the cash for an ESP it should say ESP on the headstock...


----------



## purpledc

This is just fucking great. Right after I contact the axe palace about placing an SV II semi custom order this shit happens. Looks like im NOT gonna completely switch to ESP guitars.


----------



## dooredge

Per one of ESP's US distributors: 



> ... market is soft right now and they make the bulk of their money on Custom Shop pieces. They want to be a total Custom Shop and make the most expensive guitars in the world. I don't know if I agree with that but thats the direction.


 

I can see any company taking steps to streamline their business in the current economic landscape. But pushing everything or the majority of their business through their custom shop would seriously dilute their standing with "the every day guitarist" who can only afford to spend a reasonable amount on an instrument. Strange days at ESP.


EDIT: Let me add he also stated, 



> I actually have all the info but can only release so much. They are focusing on their high end ESP guitars, doing more custom stuff and thinning the catalog down to stuff people actually buy. You wont see the staples go away but you will see some of the esoteric guitars being discounted and a bunch of LTD's going away.


----------



## possumkiller

Now Fender will start putting Squier decals on all their non-custom shop models....


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Lets be very clear, the LTD line, which is ESP USA's bread and butter is going to be staying, at least that's what I gather from above. 

I'm just bummed that I won't be able to buy a MIJ ESP guitar anymore. I miss my old M-IIs and Eclipse, they were great instruments. I'm sure the "E-II" guitars are going to be just as good as the current ESP Standard series, but I feel it says something that they're not even willing to put their own name on the headstocks. I do realize how crazy I sound, and how petty I'm being. 

I guess the used market is going to be the way to go from here on out. Though, get ready for the price of used Standard models to skyrocket! Perhaps a few "investment" Eclipse Standards, M-IIs, and Horizons should be on my menu?


----------



## MetalDaze

I can understand wanting to keep a separation between production models and custom shop. With the special orders, they sort of blurred the lines.

So, maybe you can't get a custom color M-II anymore for $2K. But, it seems like ESP Custom shop starts around $4K street price. It would be great for them to put a tier in between. So, maybe that custom color M-II is now $3K. I know I might be dreaming, but that wouldn't be so bad.

The same thing is true for Jackson. Not every CS Jackson is $4K+ It's not too terribly above USA Select prices if you are just changing something like color.


----------



## snowblind56

MetalDaze said:


> I can understand wanting to keep a separation between production models and custom shop. With the special orders, they sort of blurred the lines.
> 
> So, maybe you can't get a custom color M-II anymore for $2K. But, it seems like ESP Custom shop starts around $4K street price. It would be great for them to put a tier in between. So, maybe that custom color M-II is now $3K. I know I might be dreaming, but that wouldn't be so bad.
> 
> The same thing is true for Jackson. Not every CS Jackson is $4K+ It's not too terribly above USA Select prices if you are just changing something like color.



I was briefly interested in getting a Jackson USA in a different color. It would have been custom shop and not USA Select, but it basically would have been a $500 upcharge over USA Selects. It would have been $3200, for basically an Sl1 in the color I wanted. In the end, I passed because I can buy 3 used USA Selects for that price. 

I also didn't want to wait 2 years to get my guitar, which wasn't anything special. Just grab a USA Select off the production line and paint it a different color.


----------



## snowblind56

And as for ESP, I never was the biggest fan, but I don't hate them either. I like a few models, like the Viper. 

What always bothered me with LTD's was that they didn't say ESP. The "LTD" logo mentally cheapened them out for me, so I always wanted a regular ESP. 

I think adding the "E-II" brand will essentially do the same thing and make me want a Custom Shop guitar, which I will never buy.


----------



## zimbloth

As an authorized ESP Platinum dealer (The Axe Palace), I can verify that this thread is ripe with nonsense. The stuff about not being able to do special orders with different colors/etc is false. Nor are they getting rid of the MIJ series. As for what happens down the line, who knows, but they havent told me anything concrete. I will update more once I have further chats with ESP.


----------



## 7slinger

this message was sent to my local ESP dealer almost 3 weeks ago:

"Hey Eric,

Japan has changed the rules on us and we can no longer accept changes on Standard models unless we do a run of 10. As I'm sure you don't need 10, I will have to quote these from the custom shop. I would be more than happy to get that pricing for you so let me know if your customer would consider the higher custom shop pricing.

Thanks

Mike Brinker
National Sales Manager
ESP Guitars"


this happened after the dealer attempted to get a couple quotes for custom colors


----------



## Church2224

zimbloth said:


> As an authorized ESP Platinum dealer (The Axe Palace), I can verify that this thread is ripe with nonsense. The stuff about not being able to do special orders with different colors/etc is false. Nor are they getting rid of the MIJ series. As for what happens down the line, who knows, but they havent told me anything concrete. I will update more once I have further chats with ESP.



Yeah the local guys here said the exact same thing...Idk what is going on ESP needs to release some stuff. My dealer even said ESP is releasing MORE models for the USA line...


----------



## zimbloth

Church2224 said:


> Yeah the local guys here said the exact same thing...Idk what is going on ESP needs to release some stuff. My dealer even said ESP is releasing MORE models for the USA line...



Yeah there seems to be a lot of conflicting information. It probably would have been good for people to wait for an official word before starting a firestorm over it. All I know is I've got about 15-20 semi-customs on order including some placed recently and I've been told nothing about not being able to do it anymore. That could change any moment of course, but who knows.


----------



## Zado

But why changing the name for the new standard series? doin something like they did with LTD brand? Maybe the E-II production will be inherited by Navigator or Edwards line,who knows


----------



## Church2224

zimbloth said:


> Yeah there seems to be a lot of conflicting information. It probably would have been good for people to wait for an official word before starting a firestorm over it. All I know is I've got about 15-20 semi-customs on order including some placed recently and I've been told nothing about not being able to do it anymore. That could change any moment of course, but who knows.



Keep us updated man, I love my ESPs and want to get some special orders from you, or at least some of the new horizons. I would hate to see them go down this path.


----------



## Church2224

Good news from ESP when some one commented on what is going on- 
* What about the news of no more ESP models? 

16 core "ESP Standard" models will remain remaining in the market as "ESP Standard series" (but with a new ESP logo different from current original ESP logo) for one year, within 2013. 
All "Standard Signature models" will be discontinued. Signature models will be available only from "Custom Shop" as "Custom Shop Signature Models".
Only "Custom shop models", "Original Series" and "Custom Orders" will have the original ESP logo from 2013.

ESP will introduce a new brand name "E-II Standard" from 2014 to replace current ESP Standard Series. "E-II Standard" will use the same specifications as current ESP Standards; just the logos would be switched over from ESP.*

https://www.facebook.com/espguitars#





ESP Guitars We have no idea what any of this is about. None of this is true. We do have plenty of exciting announcements coming soon, but please don't believe the rumors. Thanks for writing.






Idk what is going on....


----------



## Church2224

Post on their Facebook if you do not want it to happen as well. They are one of the few companies who actually comments on it if you have questions. 

https://www.facebook.com/espguitars?fref=ts


----------



## jl-austin

I think success has gone to their heads somewhat. At least that is what one of the dealers here in Austin has told me, I didn't believe it until now. They make sweet instruments though, no denying that! I love my M-I.


----------



## leonardo7

So ESP has officially confirmed that this is all BULLSHIT! This thread is pointless and should be closed.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

leonardo7 said:


> So ESP has officially confirmed that this is all BULLSHIT! This thread is pointless and should be closed.



Yup. 2 posts debunked on the ESP FB page, and the admin of the ESP Forum denying these rumors, also.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

Yeah, we should actually delete this thread


----------



## nsimonsen

Lots of speculation and hearsay around this topic....

I suggest we all await something official from ESP before anymore discussion goes on.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

nsimonsen said:


> I suggest we all await something official from ESP before anymore discussion goes on.



Didn't we just get an official word?


----------



## nsimonsen

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Didn't we just get an official word?


 
I mean an official announcement in regards to their 2013 line up


----------



## Church2224

nsimonsen said:


> I mean an official announcement in regards to their 2013 line up



All they have said is that new ESPs and LTDs are going to come out, I doubt we will here anything else before NAMM. Check the fan comments on ESP's Facebook page.


----------



## Church2224

ESP now knows from fans that this is a bad idea. Even IF they were planning on doing these changes I doubt they are going to go through with it anyway.


----------



## MythicSquirrel

I just hope they finally bring the Forest GT to the North American market.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

leonardo7 said:


> So ESP has officially confirmed that this is all BULLSHIT! This thread is pointless and should be closed.





HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yup. 2 posts debunked on the ESP FB page, and the admin of the ESP Forum denying these rumors, also.





Adam Of Angels said:


> Yeah, we should actually delete this thread



You guys care to post these outer-forum replies? 

According to the e-mail from "Mike Brinker: National Sales Manager ESP Guitars" posted by 7slinger, there might be a grain of truth here. 

I doubt the guys who admin the ESP FB page, or even the guys on the forum, are high ups.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

ESP Guitars Message Board - View Single Post - The rumor mill..


----------



## Church2224

MaxOfMetal said:


> You guys care to post these outer-forum replies?
> 
> According to the e-mail from "Mike Brinker: National Sales Manager ESP Guitars" posted by 7slinger, there might be a grain of truth here.
> 
> I doubt the guys who admin the ESP FB page, or even the guys on the forum, are high ups.



For special orders, yes, there can no longer be orders for single guitars, just orders for 20 or more. That makes sense though Even Zimbloth has confirmed that. But as far as Standard Series are concerned I think the guys on Facebook and the ESP forum now what they are talking about.


----------



## epsylon

I can't believe that the guys from bmusic and guitars rebellion would be mistaken. I looked at the replies on the ESP official page and it looks like people grossly exagerate the original message when asking for confirmation (which makes it easy to deny it). It also looks like the community manager on the facebook page didn't read these messages at all, and even if he did, it is likely that being the PR guy, he doesn't know everything about what's going on.


----------



## 1b4n3z

It does seem that the ESP brand is from then on reserved to Custom Shop products - namely one-offs and the Original Series? It does appear plausible, since there is a weird tendency for Japanese manufacturers to appease the domestic market with high-end products not available for anyone else. Think Ibanez, Tokai etc. It really doesn't make much economic sense to favor a 100 million market while shutting off a market of 1000 million (you get the idea). 

ESP would effectively undermine the whole Standard Series as a brand - from now on it's the inferior one. I don't know which ails this move is supposed to cure, but I'm sure excessive revenue and brand value are being diminished. It may boost the 2nd hand market though, better start hoarding


----------



## Rook

What the fuck is happening! 

This is so confusing. I don't even care, I just love the tension.



*waits for next conflicting piece of information*

PS My contact has changed his email address or something, mine doesn't work, ah well.


----------



## JP Universe

This damn thread.... has me gassing for ESP's for no reason


----------



## Boojakki

JP Universe said:


> This damn thread.... has me gassing for ESP's for no reason



So the "rumors" served their purpose... Heh


----------



## timbucktu123

leonardo7 said:


> So ESP has officially confirmed that this is all BULLSHIT! This thread is pointless and should be closed.


 please everybody for the love of god read this post the rumors are bull and esp confirmed it


----------



## 1b4n3z

Lots of conflicting information has come up. I tend to believe Shane's take on all things ESP - the US ESP board discusses anything but..  On Bmusic forum I read the brand re-naming will occur and some drastic changes are underway. Of course I would rather not have ESP do such a move. Some line-up cuts are definitely necessary.


----------



## Nag

please everyone, let's close this thread and buy Jacksons


----------



## Zado

Nagash said:


> please everyone, let's close this thread and buy Mayones


fixed


----------



## jrstinkfish

FWIW, my local shop is an ESP dealer, and I asked the owner about all this earlier today (as I was ordering an EX-360 ... yessss!). He said there are some organizational changes occurring, and that he's talked to his rep more times in the past few weeks than he has since he opened the shop (relatively new place), so they are going to be more involved with their dealers. He was told one change would be that new models introduced at NAMM would be available much quicker than before to help dealers capitalize on the GAS that will naturally occur. 

He said he didn't think there would be a drastic trimming of their guitar lines, only ones he knew for sure that would be gone were the relic'd Teles.

Anyway ... FWIW


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

jrstinkfish said:


> he knew for sure that would be gone were the relic'd Teles.



Please tell me that it's just the Ron Wood sig going away. I want one of those LTD Teles.


----------



## Church2224

jrstinkfish said:


> FWIW, my local shop is an ESP dealer, and I asked the owner about all this earlier today (as I was ordering an EX-360 ... yessss!). He said there are some organizational changes occurring, and that he's talked to his rep more times in the past few weeks than he has since he opened the shop (relatively new place), so they are going to be more involved with their dealers. He was told one change would be that new models introduced at NAMM would be available much quicker than before to help dealers capitalize on the GAS that will naturally occur.
> 
> He said he didn't think there would be a drastic trimming of their guitar lines, only ones he knew for sure that would be gone were the relic'd Teles.
> 
> Anyway ... FWIW



My dealer said the same thing basically, so if ESP is more involved with the dealers that is a good thing


----------



## jrstinkfish

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Please tell me that it's just the Ron Wood sig going away. I want one of those LTD Teles.


He specifically mentioned the relic versions. Guess they aren't really moving, I know he's had the same 2 or 3 at his shop for months. I'm sure he'd be willing to sell you one 



Church2224 said:


> My dealer said the same thing basically, so if ESP is more involved with the dealers that is a good thing


Yeah, he seemed excited about it, was even sporting his ESP Custom Shop shirt today. It's a pretty small shop, so it's cool that he's getting some personal attention. Hopefully it means my EX will get here sooner than later


----------



## feraledge

This is bummer news.
I've been waiting for ESP US to bring out more of the Japanese models and different wood options on the Horizon. I think I can officially stop holding my breath.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Explain to me how they would be more involved with dealers?


----------



## zimbloth

All this random speculation is a waste of time. The smart thing to do would be to wait and let things play out. Right now dealers such as myself and ESP USA are still sorting out the details of how things are going to be going forward. No one knows exactly what models are being released/discontinued in 2013. It's only October 27th. Take it easy guys 

All I can say right now that is 100% fact, is that they are not phasing out MIJ models and custom versions of production models (aka 'semi-customs') are still going to be offered. Some of the options and terms just may change. 

And as always, people can get whatever they want via the custom shop. Don't let the prices on ESP's website fool you. Thats just the "MSRP", if you send the custom order form to me or your local dealer, you'll find the real price is much more reasonable. Although, of course its higher than the semi-custom ones.


----------



## Church2224

zimbloth said:


> All this random speculation is a waste of time. The smart thing to do would be to wait and let things play out. Right now dealers such as myself and ESP USA are still sorting out the details of how things are going to be going forward. No one knows exactly what models are being released/discontinued in 2013. It's only October 27th. Take it easy guys
> 
> All I can say right now that is 100% fact, is that they are not phasing out MIJ models and custom versions of production models (aka 'semi-customs') are still going to be offered. Some of the options and terms just may change.
> 
> And as always, people can get whatever they want via the custom shop. Don't let the prices on ESP's website fool you. Thats just the "MSRP", if you send the custom order form to me or your local dealer, you'll find the real price is much more reasonable. Although, of course its higher than the semi-custom ones.



That is good to hear man. Glad to say the MIJ models will still be offered, I think that is what everyone was worried about 

Keep us updated Nick!


----------



## MetalDaze

Did you hear the rumor about ESP reopening the US Custom Shop?
























ok....I'm kidding, but rumors and the Internet go together like peanut butter and jelly


----------



## Church2224

Dude you had my hopes up for a minute


----------



## leonardo7

MetalDaze said:


> Did you hear the rumor about ESP reopening the US Custom Shop?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok....I'm kidding, but rumors and the Internet go together like peanut butter and jelly



That would actually be the Schecter Custom Shop


----------



## zimbloth

leonardo7 said:


> That would actually be the Schecter Custom Shop



Yes the Schecter Custom Shop is running. We have a few of those on order as well. I dont believe those ever really went away though, they're just putting a little more focus into USAs now.


----------



## Church2224

zimbloth said:


> Yes the Schecter Custom Shop is running. We have a few of those on order as well. I dont believe those ever really went away though, they're just putting a little more focus into USAs now.



There are some rumors of a USA production line from my understanding.


----------



## Zado

Church2224 said:


> There are some rumors of a USA production line from my understanding.


And God only knows how much I need to hear that those aren't just rumors.


----------



## purpledc

MaxOfMetal said:


> Lets be very clear, the LTD line, which is ESP USA's bread and butter is going to be staying, at least that's what I gather from above.
> 
> I'm just bummed that I won't be able to buy a MIJ ESP guitar anymore. I miss my old M-IIs and Eclipse, they were great instruments. I'm sure the "E-II" guitars are going to be just as good as the current ESP Standard series, but I feel it says something that they're not even willing to put their own name on the headstocks. I do realize how crazy I sound, and how petty I'm being.
> 
> I guess the used market is going to be the way to go from here on out. Though, get ready for the price of used Standard models to skyrocket! Perhaps a few "investment" Eclipse Standards, M-IIs, and Horizons should be on my menu?




I dont think your being petty at all. I know in my heart of hearts that the EII guitars will be every bit as good as current ESP's. The only thing that is going to change is the name. But that name is what ive come to expect from a japanese ESP product. I dont want them changing the name period. Id rather have them create a new name for their custom shop pieces. And Im sure they make the bulk of their money on custom shop models but to me their standard series is what people cut their teeth on before making that leap. IMHO the only thing this is going to do is confuse buyers especially new ones. 

I just cant help but think this is a shot in the foot for ESP. The only thing I can see happening is that it will further obscure the brand and they will sell even less therefore justify them to cut the line entirely. And if you look at history I dont know of a single guitar company that had a name change and they actually do better afterward. People do associate a particular brand with the name on the headstock. I know that in these cases it was a matter of bankruptcy but many luthiers Gene baker for instance who have had a hard time getting their new guitar projects off the ground since they sold the rights to their names. Sure ESP will still retain the right to name but I think the same damage will be done when it will no longer be applicable to the standard guitars.


----------



## satchmo72

I will say that this thread actually has me thinking about buying an ESP. Looks like I have some homework to do.


----------



## TheSixthWheel

Just thought I'd bump this, to reiterate the following from the original post:

"If you wish to order one of the currently available models, you'll have to do it before the beginning of December 2012. After that, it won't be possible anymore."

Y'all got 5 days.


----------



## jamesrt2004

Any more news apart from the LTD - Elite range?

If they are keeping the normal horizon m2 etc.. Where will these fit in? Lower quality wood? Hardware seems same and is handmade mij?


----------



## zimbloth

jamesrt2004 said:


> Any more news apart from the LTD - Elite range?
> 
> If they are keeping the normal horizon m2 etc.. Where will these fit in? Lower quality wood? Hardware seems same and is handmade mij?



Dealers such as myself will be getting the complete 2013 pricelist tomorrow, so I'll know for sure then. All we got so far was the list of all NEW models, such as the STEF T7B and SCT-607B I posted about on our Facebook page, as well as the new Alexi models. Everyone knows about the LTD elites already. I hope there are still plenty of MIJ Horizons, M-2s, etc left over. I know there will be some. Stay tuned.


----------



## Nix_94

Not sure if this is the right thread as it's not a huge change for ESP, but...





is available for preorder on Gearhounds.

God that skull looks shitty.


----------



## peldikuneptun

^^ is that someone's signature guitar or...what the hell is this?


----------



## Nix_94

peldikuneptun said:


> ^^ is that someone's signature guitar or...what the hell is this?



Alexi Laiho's newest signature


----------



## Zado

peldikuneptun said:


> ^^ is that someone's signature guitar or...what the hell is this?


Alexi On Acid


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

That would me awesome without the skull.


----------



## Mprinsje

Zado said:


> Alexi On Acid


 
more like alexi the 16 year old...

I like the colour though.


----------



## Zado

16 years old on acid


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Speaking of new sigs...


----------



## Mprinsje

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Speaking of new sigs...



Is that Michael wiltons sig?

It looks like a desktop wallpaper that doesn't fit.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Yup. It is. It's a bad photoshop, too.


----------



## peldikuneptun

the Wilton "demon" sig would look quite nice without the demon pic in the middle

http://espguitars.com/images/guitars/MW-DEMON.png


----------



## McBrain

...Posted in the wrong thread - Please delete


----------



## SirMyghin

So many budget guitars.... I understand that is where companies market share is, but it really makes guys like me bored with NAMM on the instrument side. It is just too rare the instruments I would be interested in are being improved/introduced.


----------



## Church2224

SirMyghin said:


> So many budget guitars.... I understand that is where companies market share is, but it really makes guys like me bored with NAMM on the instrument side. It is just too rare the instruments I would be interested in are being improved/introduced.



I agree 100%. I would love to see more high end production guitars from many brands. 

Fortunately Ibanez might be delivering more high end guitars this year, Schecter having a new USA Line, and Jackson introducing more USA made guitars this year, there might be hope. I just wish ESP would realize this.


----------



## Doomlord

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> That would me awesome without the skull.



^^^ This. That skull makes me want to vomit.


----------



## Zado

Church2224 said:


> I agree 100%. I would love to see more high end production guitars from many brands.
> 
> Fortunately Ibanez might be delivering more high end guitars this year, *Schecter having a new USA Line*, and Jackson introducing more USA made guitars this year, there might be hope. I just wish ESP would realize this.


well this is proly not happening,since no news are coming from Schec bout this...they are just improving the capabilities of their custom shop I guess,but at the moment I'm pretty sure there won't be any Schecter Standard USA or something


----------



## Church2224

Zado said:


> well this is proly not happening,since no news are coming from Schec bout this...they are just improving the capabilities of their custom shop I guess,but at the moment I'm pretty sure there won't be any Schecter Standard USA or something



Oh really? Damn that is disappointing...


----------



## Zado

Church2224 said:


> Oh really? Damn that is disappointing...


well considering they are using new CNC machines they CS will proly be cheaper,or at least I hope so 
Also I'm already satisfied enough with the new models at least I can afford those


----------



## Church2224

Zado said:


> well considering they are using new CNC machines they CS will proly be cheaper,or at least I hope so
> Also I'm already satisfied enough with the new models at least I can afford those



Maybe they are becoming like Suhr and Anderson and just having a larger custom shop, THAT would be sweet.


----------



## Zado

That's possible,recently this pic 




was posted on their FB page,and I see many future strats


----------



## Church2224

I see reasons my wallet is going to kill me


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Sooo, aren't we supposed to get news about ESP's changes today?


----------



## Zado

Church2224 said:


> I see reasons my wallet is going to kill me


Same here


> Sooo, aren't we supposed to get news about ESP's changes today?


why today?


----------



## sell2792

Zado said:


> Same herewhy today?



Because check the comments on, I believe, the last page.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Zado said:


> Same herewhy today?



Zimbloth's comment.



zimbloth said:


> Dealers such as myself will be getting the complete 2013 pricelist tomorrow, so I'll know for sure then.


----------



## Church2224

He might be busy. I might be calling him later anyway.


----------



## Zado

Oh sorry had no idea can't wait to hear something comforting


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I think I can see why ESP would get rid of the Standard Series... Introduce the LTD Elite line to take over the ESP Standard line, and then ESP would have their custom shop built guitars take over the ESP line, making them a more "botique" company and make LTD the mass-produced line. 

At least i think.


----------



## Church2224

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I think I can see why ESP would get rid of the Standard Series... Introduce the LTD Elite line to take over the ESP Standard line, and then ESP would have their custom shop built guitars take over the ESP line, making them a more "botique" company and make LTD mass-produced line.
> 
> At least i think.



Makes some sense, idk I want to see what Zimbloth has to say.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

If they expand the fuck out of the LTD Elite line in the next year or two, I won't have any problem with this. Introduce some Japanese-only models like the Arrow, Aero, and Throbber and throw in some 7 and 8's (with a PROPER scale length ), then it has a lot of potential.


----------



## Church2224

I bet we will see more LTD Elites, idk which models though. 

Let us not jump to conclusions either, the Standard Series might be staying, let's just wait and see.


----------



## Zado

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I think I can see why ESP would get rid of the Standard Series... Introduce the LTD Elite line to take over the ESP Standard line, and then ESP would have their custom shop built guitars take over the ESP line, making them a more "botique" company and make LTD the mass-produced line.
> 
> At least i think.


Might be possible btw trying to fins some news about in the ESP forum,I read some interest comments

"And that's exactly what a "real" ESP is....custom shop made.

While the standard series are good guitars, I've always felt they were ridiculously overpriced and paled in comparison to customs by a long shot. And, I'm pretty sure that they were made in factories that make Edwards guitars OR factories that farm themselves out to a few different brands and not dedicated ESP factories, so IMO they somewhat soiled the name of ESP as it stands. I'm a broken record, but the late 90's standards in the US are/were the best and closest to "real" custom made ESP's we could get in the US as mass produced models...And when they stopped making those, that's when moderately priced "real" ESP's died in the US. After that 2-3 year (or so) hiatus when no mass produced ESP's were available, they came out with the new Standard Series...which were all neck through or set neck and figured veneer tops, etc...I always thought the standards from then until now were just extremely overpriced LTD's. Sad to say, all the standards I've played from that changeover point in the early '00's up until now have done nothing to change my mind. The last standard series Horizon I played about a month ago felt almost identical to any Deluxe series H or MH. Not that they are bad guitars at all, but at 1899, c'mon."


"HUGE +1

I've worked in music stores for the past 10 years as a teacher and tech, and I've played and set up litterally hundreds of ESP's and LTD's. In all honestly, I tend to like higher end LTD's from World Musical Instruments infinitely more than the SS ESP's. The whole point behind the Standard Series was to break into the American market with a reasonably affordable 'real' ESP, but they're just LTD's with slightly more attention to detail with with the fretwork with 'ESP' slapped on the headstock. Plus, I don't know where they've been sourcing their wood from, but the 3 SS ESP's I've owned...plus a lot that I've set up....have the the softest neck woods I've ever seen on guitars in that price range. Cheap woods, veneer tops, and gobs of poly on $1,500+ guitars? No thanks. The Korean LTD's are more solid and with a once over by someone who knows what they're doing, can be set up to feel and play just as well as the SS version for $1,000 less."

do you tend to agree with this?


----------



## jeleopard

Church2224 said:


> I bet we will see more LTD Elites, idk which models though.
> 
> Let us not jump to conclusions either, the Standard Series might be staying, let's just wait and see.



I'd be surprised if they didn't have Elite Eclipses and Vs and Explorers.


----------



## Church2224

Zado said:


> Might be possible btw trying to fins some news about in the ESP forum,I read some interest comments
> 
> "And that's exactly what a "real" ESP is....custom shop made.
> 
> While the standard series are good guitars, I've always felt they were ridiculously overpriced and paled in comparison to customs by a long shot. And, I'm pretty sure that they were made in factories that make Edwards guitars OR factories that farm themselves out to a few different brands and not dedicated ESP factories, so IMO they somewhat soiled the name of ESP as it stands. I'm a broken record, but the late 90's standards in the US are/were the best and closest to "real" custom made ESP's we could get in the US as mass produced models...And when they stopped making those, that's when moderately priced "real" ESP's died in the US. After that 2-3 year (or so) hiatus when no mass produced ESP's were available, they came out with the new Standard Series...which were all neck through or set neck and figured veneer tops, etc...I always thought the standards from then until now were just extremely overpriced LTD's. Sad to say, all the standards I've played from that changeover point in the early '00's up until now have done nothing to change my mind. The last standard series Horizon I played about a month ago felt almost identical to any Deluxe series H or MH. Not that they are bad guitars at all, but at 1899, c'mon."
> 
> 
> "HUGE +1
> 
> I've worked in music stores for the past 10 years as a teacher and tech, and I've played and set up litterally hundreds of ESP's and LTD's. In all honestly, I tend to like higher end LTD's from World Musical Instruments infinitely more than the SS ESP's. The whole point behind the Standard Series was to break into the American market with a reasonably affordable 'real' ESP, but they're just LTD's with slightly more attention to detail with with the fretwork with 'ESP' slapped on the headstock. Plus, I don't know where they've been sourcing their wood from, but the 3 SS ESP's I've owned...plus a lot that I've set up....have the the softest neck woods I've ever seen on guitars in that price range. Cheap woods, veneer tops, and gobs of poly on $1,500+ guitars? No thanks. The Korean LTD's are more solid and with a once over by someone who knows what they're doing, can be set up to feel and play just as well as the SS version for $1,000 less."
> 
> do you tend to agree with this?



No. Not at all. 

In fact that same guy posted on here a week or two ago about the same thing about the "Soft neck woods" and he was full of it. In fact I called him out on selling one of those Standard Series guitars and he never mentioned the fact that the guitar he sold had "soft neck wood" in the classifieds add he posted on here.

And for the price to quality ratio ESP is pretty damn good for what they are. I know quite a few people who own Standard Series ESPs and will admit that they are better than the LTD Equivalents. The reason why I buy MIJ ESPs is because of that attention to detail and quality and fretwork, Just look at the ESP NGD Threads on here.

Also ESP ADMITTED that the Standard are made in Japan in an interview recently. Read this entire article- 

http://www.ultimate-guitar.com/inte...gest_driving_marketing_force.html?no_takeover

5 people in the custom shop. 20 people do wood working, 20 do painting, and 30 do setups. That would be a lot of people to hire just for "Assembling" the standards just like the Edwards models.

*"Can you talk about some of the specifics of the Japanese factory?* 
*Makoto Suzuki*: We have about 75 workers at the factory: 20 at wood working, 20 at painting, and 30 at assembling. There are five skilled craftsmen working at the Custom shop only building custom orders. 
*What is the process like in building a guitar? Cutting wood; shaping; inserting inlays/pickups, et al*? 
The first process is seasoning the woods. All the woods used on our products are naturally seasoned at least three to four years. Then we severely select the woods to be used on our production. It is a very important part of building ESP guitars. There are two different ways on the production process: one is the regular production process and the other process is the Custom shop. 
*How are those processes different?* 
A CNC machine is used for cutting outlines on regular productions. But it is all done by hand for the Custom shop products. At the custom shop, all the woodwork on one custom guitar is done by one craftsman. On the other hand, regular productions are done by several workers in several different process. The Custom inlay job is done first on the fingerboard then it's glued onto the neck. The process is of course different depending on its construction and whether it's a Bolt-on, Set-Neck or Neck-Thru. Mostly a neck is made first and then the body is made to match the neck. After cutting out the body and neck outlines, they are then shaped and curved into the final design by hand. Then they go into the painting process.


----------



## Church2224

Also, just got this-

"A few Horizon NT-II, FR-II, Eclipse MIJ models remain, but with very few options left

Horizon FR27 remains

All the other models are gone like the SV-II, V-II, Phoenix, Viper, M1-NTB (M-II remains)"

Pretty much what I thought was going to happen. The Horizon 27 is staying, which is surprising, but I am VERY happy with that decision. The Horizon FR-27 is an awesome guitar. No surprise the SV-II, V-II, ect are gone.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

No more Horizon 7?


----------



## Church2224

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> No more Horizon 7?



Still waiting on that info.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Alright. I'd be VERY surprised if the H7 is gone... I mean, if the Horizon 27 isn't discontinued...


----------



## Church2224

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Alright. I'd be VERY surprised if the H7 is gone... I mean, if the Horizon 27 isn't discontinued...



I doubt it is, the FR7 and NT 7 did well, maybe one of the two will do, but that is it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I hope you're right. I don't mind if one goes. Could always get the H-1007 or H-1007FR to go with it. 

But this does dash my hopes of an ESP 8-string. 

...JUST RELEASE A BARITONE 8-STRING ALREADY!


----------



## Church2224

Well the Horizon FR-7 and NT-7 are staying, that is good news.

Full List from Zimbloth- 
And I will be damned, that is 16 models total, the rumors were right. I do want something other than black though! 

*Eclipse II FR: BK
Eclipse II STD: ACSB, BLKAQ, SSB, SSP, SW, VB
Horizon FR-II: RDB, STR
Horizon NT-II: DBSB
Horizon 27FR: BK
Horizon HRF: BK
Horizon NT-7: BK
Horizon FR-7: BK
M-II NTB: BK
M-II Maple: BK
*


----------



## McBrain

I wonder what will happen to the non-US models such as the 4 knob Eclipses.


----------



## Church2224

McBrain said:


> I wonder what will happen to the non-US models such as the 4 knob Eclipses.



Not sure, almost willing to bet they will get rid of those, this might be the entire Standard Series line for the next year or two.


----------



## Mprinsje

All i want ESP to do, is make a 1 pickup jazzmaster ripoff 

Or else, new colours for the 50 series ltd's, i love cheap stuff


----------



## TheSixthWheel

I could never have predicted they'd remove the EX. Not when there are people who take EX's this seriously: http://bbs.espguitars.com/showthread.php?t=59382


----------



## Zado

Church2224 said:


> No. Not at all.
> 
> In fact that same guy posted on here a week or two ago about the same thing about the "Soft neck woods" and he was full of it. In fact I called him out on selling one of those Standard Series guitars and he never mentioned the fact that the guitar he sold had "soft neck wood" in the classifieds add he posted on here.
> 
> And for the price to quality ratio ESP is pretty damn good for what they are. I know quite a few people who own Standard Series ESPs and will admit that they are better than the LTD Equivalents. The reason why I buy MIJ ESPs is because of that attention to detail and quality and fretwork, Just look at the ESP NGD Threads on here.
> 
> Also ESP ADMITTED that the Standard are made in Japan in an interview recently. Read this entire article-
> 
> ESP Guitars: 'Metallica Is Our Largest Driving Marketing Force' | Interviews @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com
> 
> 5 people in the custom shop. 20 people do wood working, 20 do painting, and 30 do setups. That would be a lot of people to hire just for "Assembling" the standards just like the Edwards models.
> 
> *"Can you talk about some of the specifics of the Japanese factory?*
> *Makoto Suzuki*: We have about 75 workers at the factory: 20 at wood working, 20 at painting, and 30 at assembling. There are five skilled craftsmen working at the Custom shop only building custom orders.
> *What is the process like in building a guitar? Cutting wood; shaping; inserting inlays/pickups, et al*?
> The first process is seasoning the woods. All the woods used on our products are naturally seasoned at least three to four years. Then we severely select the woods to be used on our production. It is a very important part of building ESP guitars. There are two different ways on the production process: one is the regular production process and the other process is the Custom shop.
> *How are those processes different?*
> A CNC machine is used for cutting outlines on regular productions. But it is all done by hand for the Custom shop products. At the custom shop, all the woodwork on one custom guitar is done by one craftsman. On the other hand, regular productions are done by several workers in several different process. The Custom inlay job is done first on the fingerboard then it's glued onto the neck. The process is of course different depending on its construction and whether it's a Bolt-on, Set-Neck or Neck-Thru. Mostly a neck is made first and then the body is made to match the neck. After cutting out the body and neck outlines, they are then shaped and curved into the final design by hand. Then they go into the painting process.


Since you are the ESP expert here I fully trust you consider also that ESP forum is populated by members disgusted by almost anything


> Well the Horizon FR-7 and NT-7 are staying, that is good news.
> 
> Full List from Zimbloth-
> And I will be damned, that is 16 models total, the rumors were right. I do want something other than black though!
> 
> *Eclipse II FR: BK
> Eclipse II STD: ACSB, BLKAQ, SSB, SSP, SW, VB
> Horizon FR-II: RDB, STR
> Horizon NT-II: DBSB
> Horizon 27FR: BK
> Horizon HRF: BK
> Horizon NT-7: BK
> Horizon FR-7: BK
> M-II NTB: BK
> M-II Maple: BK*


Rumors were not rumors afterall...well they need to fill the empty spaces with new finishes then


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

TheSixthWheel said:


> I could never have predicted they'd remove the EX. Not when there are people who take EX's this seriously: http://bbs.espguitars.com/showthread.php?t=59382




The ESP EXP is awesome.

The ESP EX is bad.



Church2224 said:


> *Eclipse II FR: BK
> Eclipse II STD: ACSB, BLKAQ, SSB, SSP, SW, VB
> Horizon FR-II: RDB, STR
> Horizon NT-II: DBSB
> Horizon 27FR: BK
> Horizon HRF: BK
> Horizon NT-7: BK
> Horizon FR-7: BK
> M-II NTB: BK
> M-II Maple: BK
> *



Damn. They out-blacked Ibanez.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

Church2224 said:


> Well the Horizon FR-7 and NT-7 are staying, that is good news.
> 
> Full List from Zimbloth-
> And I will be damned, that is 16 models total, the rumors were right. I do want something other than black though!
> 
> *Eclipse II FR: BK
> Eclipse II STD: ACSB, BLKAQ, SSB, SSP, SW, VB
> Horizon FR-II: RDB, STR
> Horizon NT-II: DBSB
> Horizon 27FR: BK
> Horizon HRF: BK
> Horizon NT-7: BK
> Horizon FR-7: BK
> M-II NTB: BK
> M-II Maple: BK
> *




That's 10 models


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I think he counts each guitar and their color as a model.


----------



## Church2224

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I think he counts each guitar and their color as a model.



Yeah, count up all the models and their colors, it equals 16


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

*



Other notables are a new Rob Caggiano neck-thru signature model in trans purple

Click to expand...

*
Uhhh... Bad timing on Rob's part.


----------



## zimbloth

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Uhhh... Bad timing on Rob's part.



Does it really matter? A lot of companies have signature models for guys who are dead and people still are into them. Vigier Shawn Lane model, Dean Razorback Dime stuff, hell... Gibson Les Pauls. I'm sure if people dig the model and have the coin, they wont mind if hes not in Anthrax anymore


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I know, I just find it funny how he gets a new sig RIGHT when he leaves.


----------



## jl-austin

No more N1 NTB? M2 bolt-on rosewood?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

jl-austin said:


> No more N1 NTB? M2 bolt-on rosewood?



Looks like it.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

Church2224 said:


> Yeah, count up all the models and their colors, it equals 16




If somebody says there is going to be 16 models, and then it turns out that 6 of them are just different colors of the actual 10 models, then I can't help but roll my eyes a bit.

Anyway, I'm bummed that the EX and stuff is gone. I wonder if I can find somebody closing out the FX


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

@ Zimbloth or any ESP dealer reading this: 
How about the rumor that some of ESP guitars in 2013 will feature the Evertune bridge, is this true?


----------



## Curt

Come what may, I haven't had GAS for an ESP in ages.

My jimmies remain unrustled.


----------



## zimbloth

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> @ Zimbloth or any ESP dealer reading this:
> How about the rumor that some of ESP guitars in 2013 will feature the Evertune bridge, is this true?



Yes that's true. There is a new Eclipse model with the Evertune bridge available for example.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Very cool @ evertune. I dont see the point of normal fixed bridges anymore.


----------



## Andromalia

Givn the comments here, I have the impression there's quite a difference between SS models sold in the US and EUrope. I don't know of a SS with a rosewood neck in the current lineup out of signature models. (KH etc)



> I dont see the point of normal fixed bridges anymore.


They don't cost 400$ ? :d
Evertune being nice and all, records have been done without it for a century now.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

I would pay $400 for a bridge that stays in tune. People spend $400 on BKP's already...


----------



## Zado

meanwhile


----------



## Andromalia

...and if Gibson has anything to say about it you won't even get the KH in the US for very long.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Nah. Gibson Doublecuts look way different:






Also, that M-1000 w/ maple. Give me. Now.


----------



## Zado

the m1000 is very tempting,but that's the only tempting one  also,look at the price of KH signature


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'm just glad that ESP is finally getting rid of the abalone.


----------



## Church2224

Ok that M-1000 Maple looks damn good. I might have to consider it.


----------



## TheSixthWheel

Church2224 said:


> Ok that M-1000 Maple looks damn good. I might have to consider it.



It's even got a set neck. Looks decent, love a good white guitar with maple board. Holy shit though, that KH looks ....and for $7K!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

While it's not any less expensive, it'll probably be around $5000 MAP. 

And I like it. Looks better than the red one. Also, it's a custom shop guitar.


----------



## TheSixthWheel

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> While it's not any less expensive, it'll probably be around $5000 MAP.
> 
> And I like it. Looks better than the red one. Also, it's a custom shop guitar.



Let me know how that works out.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

bmusic Australia Forum - Brought to you by the the 7 times in a row Australian ESP Dealer of the Year &bull; View topic - Is this information true about the Export Series?

By the looks of it, it looks like E-II will happen.


----------



## McBrain

Church2224 said:


> Not sure, almost willing to bet they will get rid of those, this might be the entire Standard Series line for the next year or two.



Probably won't know for sure until Musikmesse.


----------



## Mprinsje

I want that maple board m1000! I despise floyds but that is sexy


----------



## Zado

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> bmusic Australia Forum - Brought to you by the the 7 times in a row Australian ESP Dealer of the Year &bull; View topic - Is this information true about the Export Series?
> 
> By the looks of it, it looks like E-II will happen.


It seems they are doing the "you want a real esp?they prepare for the rape" thing


----------



## sell2792

I am disappoint.


----------



## zimbloth

Stealthdjentstic said:


> I would pay $400 for a bridge that stays in tune. People spend $400 on BKP's already...



Not from us they don't  They typically cost ~$280 for a set. But yeah the Evertune bridge is cool. I'm cool with a Hipshot and locking tuners or other types, but I'm all for innovation.


----------



## I Voyager

M-1000 Maple made me pitch a tent the size of the Chrysler Building.


----------



## McBrain

Can anyone explain the thought behind the 42 mm locking nut on a 43 mm neck width on the M-models?


----------



## 1b4n3z

The fret ends are beveled on the M's, a wide 43mm spacing makes it easier to slip the string off the fretboard. I've tried 

Why they use an R2 instead of R3 is beyond me, though.. Real R3 doesn't fit though, too high.


----------



## Organ_Grinder

Finally they return Xtone PC series with fixed bridge


----------



## Don Vito

Any news on the Ben Weinman sig?


----------



## Jakke

Khaerruhl said:


> Not everywhere in Europe, they don't even have a dealer in Sweden. The only ESP/LTDs that exist for sale here are second hand, or from Thomann.



ESP/LTD-dealers Sweden

Take your bike to Kungsängsgatan, the 4Sound there is an official dealer. They've got loads.


----------



## Drowner

Zado said:


>



lawl at that price


----------



## zimbloth

MSRP = meaningless. The real price is usually half that. People are always tricked by that for some reason. I think the real thing to "lawl" at his how fucking hideous that guitar is and how terrible Kirk Hammet's tastes are.


----------



## Zado

zimbloth said:


> MSRP = meaningless. The real price is usually half that. People are always tricked by that for some reason. I think the real thing to "lawl" at his how fucking hideous that guitar is and how terrible Kirk Hammet's tastes are.


actually the guitar doesn't look that bad,it just doesn't seem a KH instrument at all


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

zimbloth said:


> I think the real thing to "lawl" at his how fucking hideous that guitar is


----------



## I Voyager

If only the KH was a singlecut :/


----------



## Mprinsje

y'know, now that there's some ltd pics coming out i think esp are doing a good job, i like those PC's

a good thing my gf broke up with me so i can spend all my money on gear


----------



## zimbloth

Zado said:


> actually the guitar doesn't look that bad,it just doesn't seem a KH instrument at all



Its all personal taste of course, I just hate the way that thing looks. The Eclipse is more my thing.


----------



## Miek

I really love that doublecut style they're doing with it. The rest of it just isn't really my thing.


----------



## madrigal77

So is the current Eclipse II lineup staying? Because I REALLY want a silverburst one. I've been trying to save, but other expenses keep getting in the way. I'd be gutted if it's gone by the time I can finally save up.


----------



## Zado

Soon everything will be clear 





and purple


----------



## MFB

A purple LTD version of the ESP M-I or perhaps M-II? 

The MJR fanboi in me would have to have it


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

ESP Standard is getting another change...
The logo.


----------



## jl-austin

The White M-II maple looks cool.


----------



## Church2224

For some reason, I really like the new ESP Standard logo, looks good. Maybe they decided to use that logo instead of the "E-II" logo.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Church2224 said:


> For some reason, I really like the new ESP Standard logo, looks good. Maybe they decided to use that logo instead of the "E-II" logo.



If the thread at B-music is anything to go by...

We may be getting E-II in '14.


----------



## Church2224

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> If the thread at B-music is anything to go by...
> 
> We may be getting E-II in '14.



Possibly, maybe the Feedback was enough to scare them into thinking "Ok we cannot do this!" 

Honestly now, I do not care about the name change. Still the same guitars but a different logo. Hell I want me some LTD Elites and Deluxes now, to hell with a name.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Yeah, I agree. I don't see why people are flipping out over it.


----------



## Church2224

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yeah, I agree. I don't see why people are flipping out over it.



ESP is a name people want to see on the guitars I guess, I think after years of seeing the name on their Standards and then them changing it just feels like a slap in the face.

As long as new MIJ ESPs keep coming in the future, I will be a happy man.


----------



## drgordonfreeman

Looks like I got my ESP Horizon just in time. As I said in my NGD thread, it's probably one of the nicest guitars I've played.

I wish ESP would introduce the Arrow to the US market. Aside from the Alexi model, they have nothing that even comes close to the Jackson RR. The RR shape is such a cool and fun shape to play, and ESP has excelled at making that body style even better. That urban camo SV-II was an atrocity.

Despite all of this change, for us Americans, it's still possible to get any guitar we want through the custom shop, right? It seems I also heard rumors about restrictions on US customers and custom shop orders... ?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

So are they doing any of the Elites in 7 string format? I really would love a 7 string Elite with the M series neck shape (horizon is way too fat!).


----------



## Papaoneil

I really like what I see for the future of ESP.


----------



## Zado

You will like this,then
Purple EC 1000 FR
6-String LTD EC-1000FR With EMG 2013 PreOrder

EC1000 maple fretboard
6-String ESP LTD EC-1000 Maple 2013 PreOrder

Lynch ubermegarelic strat
6-String ESP LTD 2013 George Lynch GL-256 PreOrder

EC 330 manycolors
6-String ESP LTD EC-330FM See Thru Green Sunburst 2013 PreOrder

SameforHseries
6-String ESP LTD H-­330NTFM See Thru Black Cherry Sunburst 2013 PreOrder

stratz
6-String ESP LTD ST-213 Ash Bor Maple2013 PreOrder

viper
6-String ESP LTD Viper-256 See Thru Black Cherry 2013 PreOrder


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Erh
Mah
Gerd.

LTD M-1000 Evertune. $1000.


----------



## Zado

well the ec1000with maple fb is pretty nice,come on 


evertune must be a fantastic feature,but imho it looks like shit there 

at the moment the only LTD interesting me's the m1000 with with maple fb


----------



## Nix_94

bMusic just released the LTD catalogue on Facebook


----------



## Nix_94




----------



## Nix_94




----------



## Jakke

Hellooooo 12-string


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

THE XJ! IT RETURNS! 

And the Frank Bello bass may be my 4-string bass... 

...Still pissed they can't get the right scale for the 8 string.

EDIT: Oh my fucking god... Eclipse Baritone.


I fucking love this.


----------



## Church2224

A lot of the deluxe models looks damn good, but other than that, a little disappointed

Idk, the cancelling of a lot of finish and pickup options for the Standards disappoints me. I will continue to GAS over the LTD Elites though.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

That Eclipse Baritone is what men use.


----------



## engage757

I cannot STAND the aesthetics of that Evertune bridge. Might just be me, but it is such an eyesore to me personally.


----------



## Mprinsje

Nix_94 said:


>



yesssssss


----------



## Mprinsje

i don't like that they're offering less EMG's on their LTD's, a lot of guitars had the 81/85 combo, which is great if you switch it around...

hey by the way, where's the ben weinman sig?


----------



## Jake

well, come tax return time im getting a red ash strat from them...thats that


----------



## Draceius

I was scrolling pretty fast through all the pictures, and found myself double taking so many times to take a good look at the ones that caught my eye. Needless to say 2013 is a good year for guitars so far, every brand so far has impressed me with their line up.


----------



## Zado

Like I said,apart from the M1000 maple,which is great,nothing catches my eye  many colors,but for low level models for the most,so it's not really tasty...still think LTD elite strats and HIII are the best ESP offer for this year


----------



## 1b4n3z

I wondered the same thing - have I become such a snob already, that pretty much any LTD fails to catch my interest? The Andy James model seems great, mainly because he actually plays one himself.


----------



## Zado

1b4n3z said:


> I wondered the same thing - have I become such a snob already, that pretty much any LTD fails to catch my interest? The Andy James model seems great, mainly because he actually plays one himself.


I guess that's because they usually make very great things every single new year,and this time,probably due to brand transition to something diverse,things went simpler


----------



## jrstinkfish

They can't possibly sell more than 2 or 3 of that Wilton model with the lazy skull graphic, can they? And two of those three would be bought by Wilton's parents.

Digging the black EC-1000's with black hardware


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I like the Wilton model.

Plus, there's probably a few Queensryche fanboys out there that would probably pick it up.


----------



## Don Vito

Really excited for the new Alexi sig. Yes, I like the skull graphic...


----------



## sell2792

Ehh... looks like I am for sure getting the Sterling now.


----------



## jrstinkfish

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I like the Wilton model.
> 
> Plus, there's probably a few Queensryche fanboys out there that would probably pick it up.


I've been a Queensryche fan since I saw the "Queen of the Reich" video when I was a young pup, dragged my mom all over town in search of that damn EP afterward  I dunno, the repeating skull graphic just doesn't do it for me, but you're right, a hardcore Wilton fan would snatch it up. The inlays are kinda neat.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I will admit, they kind of missed a chance to release a model similar to one of his Mindcrime guitars since it's the 25th anniversary of Operation: Mindcrime this year.

Oh well, at least it looks better then the MW Demon.


----------



## dschonn

The Maple Fretboard M-1000 is so goddamn gorgeous!


----------



## wespaul

Loving all these maple fretboards


----------



## madrigal77

Aaaaand of course they had to go and totally ruin the Evertune models with abalone


----------



## deathbyguitar

Love the H-330's from the look of them, especially the finish options. If I had a signature model, it'd pretty much be designed just like that, except for no inlays and ebony fretboard on a set neck.But still. I want one.


----------



## DanakinSkywalker

dschonn said:


> The Maple Fretboard M-1000 is so goddamn gorgeous!



Agreed, it looks way good. It kind of reminds me of the Jackson DK2M.


----------



## NeglectedField

I dunno, I'm seeing quite a lot of wise moves here.

The Evertune MH-1000, black Tele, Phoenix and ST-213 are some that I'd seriously consider. I would also not be embarrassed to own an Andy James signature, even though I know no Sacred Mother Tongue. Just seen his instructional vids.


----------



## isispelican

the ts4 bass is pure sex


----------



## jordanky

Goddamn, ESP is bringing it this year. That trans blue XJ is mine!


----------



## themightyjaymoe

Late to the party. Anyway some of these look great.


----------



## Miek

1 xj-6 please


----------



## gunch

I want that Hybrid II now

NOW


----------



## Papaoneil

jordanky said:


> Goddamn, ESP is bringing it this year. That trans blue XJ is mine!




It's funny because as soon as I seen that I thought of you


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

engage757 said:


> I cannot STAND the aesthetics of that Evertune bridge. Might just be me, but it is such an eyesore to me personally.



It looked great when in black (not chrome) on the Ola youtube video I posted. If ESP decided to go with chrome, then they should have gone with a different body color other than black, my 2 cents.


----------



## CloudAC

Absolutely nothing there that catches my eye  Ah well, still want one of their Whitechapel sigs.


----------



## JohnIce

The LP-style tuners are a nice touch on the Eclipses... except for the abalone-bound purple one, vintage looking tuners don't really fit such a modern looking finish I think.

Overall I'd say I like the more classy, less über metal approach this year. Ibanez seem to be doing the same as well.


----------



## Bekanor

I sense a maple M-1000 and a Steph Carpenter Tele 7 in my future.


----------



## possumkiller

As an ESP fan boy I say meh. 

What is the difference between the Hammett and Hanneman 200s and 330s apart from actual black hardware instead of the current cosmo?


----------



## Jakke

There's a Kahler on the Hanneman as opposed to the Floyd on the KH.


----------



## possumkiller

Jakke said:


> There's a Kahler on the Hanneman as opposed to the Floyd on the KH.


 
No I mean the difference between the new 2013 sig models mentioned and the 2012 versions. There are already KH200 and JH200 models that seem to have the same specs apart from the hardware color.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I don't think so... Looks like only the pickups are different. They're ESP-branded actives instead of the active-covered passives.


----------



## phrygian12

Nix_94 said:


> bMusic just released the LTD catalogue on Facebook



Hmmm, I'm curious to see how it'll compares to the one I currently own.


----------



## jordanky

^^^ I wish I would have picked one of those up when a few guys blew them out last year. I had the cash and everything. I bet it rules!




Necropolis said:


> It's funny because as soon as I seen that I thought of you



You've got that right!


----------



## epsylon

Oh god, the laughs I had when re-reading page 4 and 5 of this thread.

The only saving grace to this new line of guitars in my opinion is the Ltd Stef T7, which I love.


----------



## Sleazy_D

EC baritone looks dope as sh!t


----------



## Papaoneil

phrygian12 said:


> Hmmm, I'm curious to see how it'll compares to the one I currently own.



The sexiness in this picture is extremely rough on my jeans.


----------



## unclejemima218

omg...that black tele with a maple board....hnnggggg


----------



## Church2224

So LTD might be replacing the Standard Series 

Rig-Talk &bull; View topic - 2013 ESP Guitar Line Up Preview - New Models here w/ Prices


----------



## madrigal77

Church2224 said:


> So LTD might be replacing the Standard Series
> 
> Rig-Talk &bull; View topic - 2013 ESP Guitar Line Up Preview - New Models here w/ Prices


Not might be. Are after 2013.


----------



## Church2224

Ah yeah you are right.

I am not complaining, the current LTD Elites look good, plus they do come in left handed models for our lefty brothers.


----------



## Uno Mas

I know it has been said that Signatures will only be available through the custom shop. Does this mean all Signatures including those only available in the LTD line (AW-7, Hex-7, etc.)?


----------



## Church2224

No, the LTD Sigs seem to be staying. They just meant the ESP ones. Although I hope to see LTD Elites ones in the future.


----------



## Uno Mas

I agree I would love to see some of the LTD Signatures move up to the Elite line.


----------



## natspotats

some of those LTD elites are taunting me with how fucking awesome they look


----------



## Andromalia

99% of LTD owners say they have an ESP anyway. ^^
That said it's a bit weird to me, ESPs have been part of the landscape practically since I started listening to rock music.


----------



## vanhendrix

Church2224 said:


> Ah yeah you are right.
> 
> I am not complaining, the current LTD Elites look good, plus they do come in left handed models for our lefty brothers.



I like where you're going with this. Source?


----------



## Church2224

vanhendrix said:


> I like where you're going with this. Source?



Right here, says that certain LTD Elites are available left handed 

Rig-Talk &bull; View topic - 2013 ESP Guitar Line Up Preview - New Models here w/ Prices


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## Church2224

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>




I was just going to post that 

It looks and sounds pretty damn good, nice.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

.....Johnny Death...


----------



## Arsenal12

Adam Of Angels said:


> .....Johnny Death...



I was gonna say.. should I know who this dude is?

and that h-iii looks really, really nice. one of the NTs in reindeer blue would be awesome.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## Don Vito

Johnny Death may have just sold me an H-III

Sounds awesome!, and actually looks better in the video.


----------



## phrygian12

It'd be pretty cool if I could actually make out the guitar in the video...it's so damn dark.


----------



## ittoa666

I'm in love with the sunburst phoenix.


----------



## possumkiller

Ok I retract my meh. I really dig that HIII. Maybe the LTD Elite MII also. Need a vid of that one.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Either a 12-string Xtone or a 12-string EC.

If it's a 12-string EC, I fucking want it.


----------



## Don Vito

I don't think Ben Weinman is getting a signature model. The picture in that thread a while back was taken from this video showing off the PS-1


Sounds pretty good for $350 guitar.


----------



## Miek

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Either a 12-string Xtone or a 12-string EC.
> 
> If it's a 12-string EC, I fucking want it.








Though that does have a pickguard.

edit: the one in the preview does too


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Yeah, thats why I brought up that. I swore I saw a 12-string X-tone somewhere.
Sucks there isn't a 12-string EC-256. I'd buy the fuck out of one.

And look on the "S" of the "ESP" logo on the pic I posted. You cam barely see a pickguard.


----------



## Zado

Never been a fan of Xtone stuff and it seems I won't start today 
On ESP wishlist this year:

-strats
-HIII
-M1000 maple


----------



## Church2224

My ESP Wishlist-

LTD Elite M-II 
LTD H-III NT
LTD Elite ST
LTD Deluxe M-II Maple


----------



## Zado

Church2224 said:


> My ESP Wishlist-
> 
> LTD Elite M-II
> LTD H-III NT
> LTD Elite ST
> LTD Deluxe M-II Maple


isn't weird not to see any ESP in a wishlist but LTD only? dunno,it sounds strange to me


----------



## Kristianx510

Anyone else bothered by the lack of ERGs? I mean the SCT's are beautiful, but I was hoping for some new H series 7's and 8's


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Kristianx510 said:


> Anyone else bothered by the lack of ERGs? I mean the SCT's are beautiful, but I was hoping for some new H series 7's and 8's



Kinda, but the sixers make up for it, as well as the SCT.

Also, even though they have 7-string and 8-string endorsees, they're not as well known for their ERGs as much as Ibanez or Schecter are as far as I know.


----------



## Church2224

Zado said:


> isn't weird not to see any ESP in a wishlist but LTD only? dunno,it sounds strange to me




Well the standard series are going to run out this year and I cannot guarantee I get one. And since the LTD Elites are the replacements for them, might as well get on those.


----------



## Don Vito

Kristianx510 said:


> Anyone else bothered by the lack of ERGs? I mean the SCT's are beautiful, but I was hoping for some new H series 7's and 8's


Probably because they put out a shit load of ERG's last year.


----------



## vanhendrix

Church2224 said:


> Right here, says that certain LTD Elites are available left handed
> 
> Rig-Talk &bull; View topic - 2013 ESP Guitar Line Up Preview - New Models here w/ Prices



Maybe I'm just having a difficult time reading that thread on my phone, but I can't find where they say that?


----------



## phrygian12

vanhendrix said:


> Maybe I'm just having a difficult time reading that thread on my phone, but I can't find where they say that?




It's right beside the guitars in the picture, it's a left hand with a big L on it that says "Available". 


Wow that came out kind of douchey. I mean no disrespect, I'm honestly just telling you where it's at.


----------



## vanhendrix

phrygian12 said:


> It's right beside the guitars in the picture, it's a left hand with a big L on it that says "Available".
> 
> 
> Wow that came out kind of douchey. I mean no disrespect, I'm honestly just telling you where it's at.



Yeah my bad. I was reading the text instead of looking at the pictures. Looks like the options are severely limited compared to the ENTIRE old standard line being available.


----------



## 1b4n3z

vanhendrix said:


> Looks like the options are severely limited compared to the ENTIRE old standard line being available.



Yeah, I wonder how well the export market takes the apparent discontinuation of the Eclipse I lineup. I don't know how well the USA spec Eclipses sell, but I don't fancy them very much :/


----------



## MetalDaze

Notice how the product sheets on RigTalk just say "Floyd Rose" and not OFR?

Not sure if that's been mentioned, but would be a change from the Standards.


----------



## jephjacques

Ugh, absolutely nothing on that list appeals to me. Such a shame, ESP used to be one of my favorite brands.


----------



## Knyas

jephjacques said:


> Ugh, absolutely nothing on that list appeals to me. Such a shame, ESP used to be one of my favorite brands.



Unfortunately our tastes change over time, I know mine have. There's a fair few things I'd definitely like on that list, but only a few I will actually consider getting. Great variation in models and options though.


----------



## vanhendrix

MetalDaze said:


> Notice how the product sheets on RigTalk just say "Floyd Rose" and not OFR?
> 
> Not sure if that's been mentioned, but would be a change from the Standards.



I'm worried about this. For me you either get an original floyd or you don't get a floyd. Period.


----------



## Bekanor

I'll be getting an M1000 white maple. Yes maam I will.


----------



## EarlWellington

I don't think I could ever buy an LTD and it makes me feel very snobby right now. I've wanted an ESP NT-II for years so it looks like it will have to be second hand from now on


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The ones that say "Floyd Rose" and not "Floyd Rose Special" will most likely have Floyd Rose 1000 bridges. Theyre built of the same material as the real Floyd Roses, but built overseas.


----------



## Aztec

If you want to own an ESP, now is really the time to get one, that is if you don't mind spending 4000 bucks or more in the future.


----------



## The Scenic View

An 8 string H-III with a cockstock or inline 8 would be unreal. Although, am I the only one who's finding it hard to come to grips with paying $1500 for a LTD, even though it is renamed Standard series?


----------



## zimbloth

The Scenic View said:


> An 8 string H-III with a cockstock or inline 8 would be unreal. Although, am I the only one who's finding it hard to come to grips with paying $1500 for a LTD, even though it is renamed Standard series?



Then spend just a couple bucks more and get the *ESP* ESP Horizon etc? Despite popular belief, they did not discontinue or rename the ESP standard series models, just reduced them down quite a bit. The Horizon, Horizon 7, Eclipse, and M-II remain. LTD Elite is its own thing.


----------



## The Scenic View

zimbloth said:


> Then spend just a couple bucks more and get the *ESP* ESP Horizon etc? Despite popular belief, they did not discontinue or rename the ESP standard series models, just reduced them down quite a bit. The Horizon, Horizon 7, Eclipse, and M-II remain. LTD Elite is its own thing.



There's the clarification I needed. Thank you. From what I was reading from other sources, some people made it seem like the elite series was replacing the standard series. Thankfully that's not the case! Thanks again for the clarification.


----------



## zimbloth

The Scenic View said:


> There's the clarification I needed. Thank you. From what I was reading from other sources, some people made it seem like the elite series was replacing the standard series. Thankfully that's not the case! Thanks again for the clarification.



Yeah as an ESP dealer I can assure you that is the case. ESP standards have not been replaced with LTD Elites, they are co-existing. I obviously wish there were more available this year as per previous years, but there's still some left.

Here are the ESP standard models still being offered:

Horizon NT-II
Horizon NT-7
Horizon FR-II
Horizon FR-27
Horizon FR-7
Horizon HRF
M-II Maple
M-II Rosewood
Eclipse II EMG
Eclipse II SD

and then of course your ESP MIJ signature models ala Stephen Carpenter, Alexi Laiho, Kirk Hammett, Will Adler, etc.


----------



## Church2224

zimbloth said:


> Yeah as an ESP dealer I can assure you that is the case. ESP standards have not been replaced with LTD Elites, they are co-existing. I obviously wish there were more available this year as per previous years, but there's still some left.
> 
> Here are the ESP standard models still being offered:
> 
> Horizon NT-II
> Horizon NT-7
> Horizon FR-II
> Horizon FR-27
> Horizon FR-7
> Horizon HRF
> M-II Maple
> M-II Rosewood
> Eclipse II EMG
> Eclipse II SD
> 
> and then of course your ESP MIJ signature models ala Stephen Carpenter, Alexi Laiho, Kirk Hammett, Will Adler, etc.



Zim, Any ideas as to what the Standard Series are going to be like past this year? The Rumor about the LTD Elites replacing the Standard Series after this year is false?


----------



## zimbloth

Church2224 said:


> Zim, Any ideas as to what the Standard Series are going to be like past this year? The Rumor about the LTD Elites replacing the Standard Series after this year is false?



Not even thinking about 2014 right now man, lets tackle 2013 first


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

I see they are releasing the SC-Tele thingy


----------



## zimbloth

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> I see they are releasing the SC-Tele thingy



Yep I posted a thread on those in the dealer section if you wanna see all the specs.


----------



## EarlWellington

That's very reassuring to hear about the ESP standard range remaining


----------



## Galeus708

I haven't read the whole thread, so I don't know if this has already been discovered, but for a lark I replaced the "2" in the ESP official 2012 catalogue URL with a "3". Turns out, they've already got the catalogue on their website, just not publicly. Does this count as a 'leak'?

http://espguitars.com/ESP-USACatalog-2013.pdf

I'm not sure if there's anything there that you guys haven't seen yet, but it's worth a looksee.


----------



## Zado

Galeus708 said:


> I haven't read the whole thread, so I don't know if this has already been discovered, but for a lark I replaced the "2" in the ESP official 2012 catalogue URL with a "3". Turns out, they've already got the catalogue on their website, just not publicly. Does this count as a 'leak'?
> 
> http://espguitars.com/ESP-USACatalog-2013.pdf
> 
> I'm not sure if there's anything there that you guys haven't seen yet, but it's worth a looksee.


you darn genius!


----------



## Aztec

So they are going to be called ESP Standard not E-II?


----------



## epsylon

Aztec said:


> So they are going to be called ESP Standard not E-II?



For 2013. The change will be done in 2014.


----------



## Aztec

epsylon said:


> For 2013. The change will be done in 2014.



Got it.


----------



## Louis Cypher

Loving the 2013 LTD Graphic Series guitars


----------



## Skullet

Would appear the zh-7 is rocking passives


----------



## thesnowdog

Oh my, you are a 'hacker'.


----------



## possumkiller

They seriously couldn't find anyone better than Little Wayne's guitarist to review the LTD Elite MII??


----------



## Don Vito

Oh man I'm stoked for those Vampire Bio-Tech LTD's.

I loved the Clockwork Zombie's, but didn't have any money back then to get one.



possumkiller said:


> They seriously couldn't find anyone better than Little Wayne's guitarist to review the LTD Elite MII??


Say what you want about him and other Top 40 rappers, the bands that back these guys are usually extremely talented.

Lupe Fiasco's Bass player blew my balls off last year.


----------



## Church2224

I am disappointed, while ESPs biggest competition, Jackson and Ibanez, have been expanding their higher end guitar markets (new USA Jackson 7 and 8 strings, Ibanez prestige S series blue new J customs) it seems ESP is doing the opposite. 

Some of the stuff looks good though, the new M-1000 is nice.


----------



## Zado

Church2224 said:


> I am disappointed, while ESPs biggest competition, Jackson and Ibanez, have been expanding their higher end guitar markets (new USA Jackson 7 and 8 strings, Ibanez prestige S series blue new J customs) it seems ESP is doing the opposite.
> 
> Some of the stuff looks good though, the new M-1000 is nice.


same here,but imho this was planned...looking forward 2014


----------



## possumkiller

kennedyblake said:


> Say what you want about him and other Top 40 rappers, the bands that back these guys are usually extremely talented.
> 
> Lupe Fiasco's Bass player blew my balls off last year.


 
I'm not saying the guy isn't talented. I'm just saying that ESP has a very metal-oriented fan base and using the guitarist from a hip-hop artist as a person to give an endorsement probably wouldn't be as successful as using someone from a more well known metal band.


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## demonlord78

I'd have to say I'm a little disappointed that I didn't see more models with a hardtail bridge.


----------



## TheShreddinHand

Would also be nice if ESP listed the radius and neck thickness on their guitars.


----------



## Andromalia

Of course, replacing USA with EU or europe didn't work.


----------



## McBrain

Andromalia said:


> Of course, replacing USA with EU or europe didn't work.



The "rest of the world" exports are usually not revealed until Musikmesse.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## ittoa666

Loving the new stuff. I want the Evertune M so bad.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

Kind of disappointed. The evertune equipped stuff is cool, but that's about it. It looks like they replaced the sc207 and sc208 with sc337 and sc338, too.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

NegaTiveXero said:


> It looks like they replaced the sc207 and sc208 with sc337 and sc338, too.


They're the same exact guitar with different pickups.

A lot of the 200-series guitars that have actives in the 600-series and the ESP Sig line were brought up to the 330 series. For example, the KH, the JH, the SC, and the MP's.


----------



## zimbloth

TheShreddinHand said:


> Would also be nice if ESP listed the radius and neck thickness on their guitars.



All their necks are pretty thin, just to varying degrees. Radius is typically 14-16".


----------



## Veritech Zero

HeHasTheJazzHands, that was genius with the Alex Wade picture.

Unfortunately I may have gotten myself WAY too hyped for their new stuff and now most of it just doesn't stand out to me. It looks like they killed the Gus-600EC, which makes me sad, but I already have one so it doesn't matter. The Andy James model is cool, but I saw that coming, and besides the pickups, it is pretty much just like other LTD-H series guitars. The only one that really intrigues me this year is the new Alexi 'Greeny' with the glow in the dark inlays


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

I think ESP did a few good things with their 2013 offerings (adding some evertune guitars, offering some new Japanese style guitars via the LTD Elite series like the H-3 and ST-1 as well as giving a few new color options blue/green/purple/red for their 330 line and offering a few extra low end guitars that cater to the traditional crowd by offering some nice looking strat and telecaster models) but they also disappointed me at the same time by not giving more options in the higher end models (would like to see more color and pickup options for 400 and 1000 level models).

I remember reading that LTD was concentrating on broadening their horizons and catering to more than just the hard rock/metal player; I think they did a little bit of this but not enough. I think their product lines are dominated so much by EMG or EMG designed pickups that they are going to be turning off customers who don't play metal and want to purchase a 1000 or even 400 level guitar (the EC line does have a good diverse range though but the M, MH, H, and Viper series do not).


----------



## metalvince333

How the hell did no one mention the evertune series?? This is awesome! 
Not too keen on the rosewood fretboard and the eternal abalone abuse but the idea to have an affordable evertune equipped guitar is awesome!


----------



## Don Vito

We've been talking about evertune since before this thread! I could actually get past the abalone for that MH.


----------



## oriphinz

Dammmn that HORIZON FR-27 looks the goods


----------



## metalvince333

kennedyblake said:


> We've been talking about evertune since before this thread! I could actually get past the abalone for that MH.



I know but I meant about people not talking about LTD evertune models.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

metalvince333 said:


> I know but I meant about people not talking about LTD evertune models.



That one I linked a motnh or two ago was probably the LTD version.


----------



## Don Vito

I already posted this in another thread, but that's some sexy abalone.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

metalvince333 said:


> How the hell did no one mention the evertune series?? This is awesome!
> Not too keen on the rosewood fretboard and the eternal abalone abuse but the idea to have an affordable evertune equipped guitar is awesome!



I did, less than ten posts before your post.  It's kind of cool that one of the big manufacturers is giving the bridge a shot.


----------



## Imalwayscold

I don't think there was quite enough Eclipse colour variants pictured in that brochure


----------



## Light121

Has the RC600 always been dimarzio loaded? I've had gas for the finish/spec for over a year but I'm picky with signatures


----------



## Jakke

Light121 said:


> Has the RC600 always been dimarzio loaded? I've had gas for the finish/spec for over a year but I'm picky with signatures



Yup, it has always been-


----------



## TheShreddinHand

zimbloth said:


> All their necks are pretty thin, just to varying degrees. Radius is typically 14-16".



Yeah, I'd found out that my H-1007 has a 350mm radius direct from ESP. It's just perfect for my playing and hands! Necks are extremely comfortable for me.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

The new ESP logo sucks. The old one was timeless. Oh well


----------



## Duraesu

i dont understand that evertune hype going on... as long you have a proper setup, proper strings and proper hardware you dont need such an ugly bridge that 'eats' so much wood just to get installed. I had a gig last Saturday and my ESP its still in tune. I shit you not.


----------



## Zado

_velkan said:


> i dont understand that evertune hype going on... as long you have a proper setup, proper strings and proper hardware you dont need such an ugly bridge that 'eats' so much wood just to get installed. I had a gig last Saturday and my ESP its still in tune. I shit you not.


well the evertune will guarantee your good setup to last forever,at least your intonation and tune.

Sure as hell it looks fugly


----------



## kessel

possumkiller said:


> They seriously couldn't find anyone better than Little Wayne's guitarist to review the LTD Elite MII??


 
ufff, I thought they were having lyl wayne himself as a sponsor, but afortunately not...




The new thing I really like on the ESP Horizon and Ltd H new models with tremolo is the fact that they fixed the bridge color to the rest of the guitar, this models were al so nice with everything in black that I did not understand why the Floyd Rose should keep its iron tone...


----------



## Jakke

I'd buy a Lil' Wayne signature, apparently it plays itself

Just stop for a moment and think of how our technology has advanced...


----------



## irondavidson

kessel said:


> ufff, I thought they were having lyl wayne himself as a sponsor, but afortunately not...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new thing I really like on the ESP Horizon and Ltd H new models with tremolo is the fact that they fixed the bridge color to the rest of the guitar, this models were al so nice with everything in black that I did not understand why the Floyd Rose should keep its iron tone...




Absolute NOBODY is allowed to edit Halen and this lil fuck in the same video!!


----------



## OlisDead

Vincent from Guitars Rebellion (one of the most important ESP dealers in Europe) just said on a french forum that he just had a meeting with ESP's headquarters and what was introduced at NAMM was only for the US market. There is much more to be introduced in the next weeks for us europeans, good news!


----------



## kessel

OlisDead said:


> Vincent from Guitars Rebellion (one of the most important ESP dealers in Europe) just said on a french forum that he just had a meeting with ESP's headquarters and what was introduced at NAMM was only for the US market. There is much more to be introduced in the next weeks for us europeans, good news!


 
Did someone of you people already purchased by Guitars Rebellion outside France? I mailed Vincent yesterday and he told me also about the new Ltd Series and so. But I'm actually thinking about an ESP Horizon NT-7 or maybe the FR-7, which are expensive.

I'm just checking several ESP dealers in Europe looking for the best price.


----------



## OlisDead

kessel said:


> Did someone of you people already purchased by Guitars Rebellion outside France? I mailed Vincent yesterday and he told me also about the new Ltd Series and so. But I'm actually thinking about an ESP Horizon NT-7 or maybe the FR-7, which are expensive.
> 
> I'm just checking several ESP dealers in Europe looking for the best price.



I bought two Horizons from him. He had the best prices in Europe (at least for my two Horizons FRII). Unlike Pro Music Tools in Germany which was really expensive. There was a 300-400 difference between those two dealers for the same guitar. And Vincent is a nice guy to deal with.


----------



## madrigal77

metalvince333 said:


> How the hell did no one mention the evertune series?? This is awesome!
> Not too keen on the rosewood fretboard and the eternal abalone abuse but the idea to have an affordable evertune equipped guitar is awesome!


The abalone ruins any possibility of it appealing to me. They only made 3 models with abalone this year, and two of them just HAD to be the only two they offer with Evertune. Total shame as I would have bought the EC for sure. Now I'll just wait and see if they come to their senses next year.

And if you don't like the abalone please do email them and complain. If enough people say something, maybe they'll come out with a non abalone model soon.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I don't think that's actually abalone...

It looks like a really thick binding to me.

Judging by the lack of abalone they're releasing lately, it's pretty obvious they know that people are hating it.


----------



## madrigal77

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I don't think that's actually abalone...
> 
> It looks like a really thick binding to me.
> 
> Judging by the lack of abalone they're releasing lately, it's pretty obvious they know that people are hating it.


After getting a better look, it's MOP, not abalone. Almost as ugly, but not quite as bad. Still, I'll wait until there is a normal multi-ply version.


----------



## capoeiraesp

I loves me some MoP binding.


----------



## madrigal77

Honestly I think I could live with it on the body, but the thick neck binding going into the fretboard is FUGLY!!.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

madrigal77 said:


> Honestly I think I could live with it on the body, but the thick neck binding going into the fretboard is FUGLY!!.



^ this to the tenth power, besides, did I say the Evertune bridge looks much better in black not chrome? And why put binding at all, I have never read or heard anyone complain about the lack of binding, ever!


----------



## Dooky

Adam Of Angels said:


> The new ESP logo sucks. The old one was timeless. Oh well



Yeah, I know it's nit-picky, but I agree. I really liked the old one. Looks like maybe only the signature series get the old logo.


----------



## Pikka Bird

Dooky said:


> Yeah, I know it's nit-picky, but I agree. I really liked the old one. Looks like maybe only the signature series get the old logo.



I've only been skimming this thread, but what's all this? Didn't it get debunked? And what is the "new logo" like?

(the LTD logo on the Elites looks like crap, BTW, especially on the ECs)


----------



## Zado

ltd elite prices
GearHounds - ESP LTD Elite series Guitars

esp logo




No love for this


----------



## Doomlord

Zado said:


> No love for this



I agree, that logo makes me want to vomit.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I never knew a logo could make a guitar play horribly. Thank you guys for educating me on this.


----------



## Zado

Doomlord said:


> I agree, that logo makes me want to vomit.


that's so METAL





HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I never knew a logo could make a guitar play horribly. Thank you guys for educating me on this.



















 sorry man


----------



## Doomlord

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I never knew a logo could make a guitar play horribly. Thank you guys for educating me on this.



YOU'RE WELCOME.


----------



## madrigal77

Zado said:


> ltd elite prices
> GearHounds - ESP LTD Elite series Guitars
> 
> esp logo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No love for this


No way I'd pay those kinds of prices for an LTD. I hope this idea backfires on them bigtime.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

For fuck's sake, they're made in Japan.


----------



## Church2224

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> For fuck's same, they're made in Japan.



Yeah, they are pretty much what some of the Edwards are in Japan, but for us. These are, in fact, MIJ, So they will be a little costly.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I keep forgetting how much a little 2-inch decal on the headstock can piss people off. 

It could be made in Japan, and have high quality parts, but GOD FORBID it have a certain logo.


----------



## Zado

Yeah,we accept and want only ESP logo,THIS logo


----------



## Doomlord

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I keep forgetting how much a little 2-inch decal on the headstock can piss people off.



LOL! Welcome to the interwebs; the place where you can register your hatred of things that don't matter a whole lot.


----------



## Pikka Bird

Zado: So it's as I feared? All is lost...


HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I keep forgetting how much a little 2-inch decal on the headstock can piss people off.
> 
> It could be made in Japan, and have high quality parts, but GOD FORBID it have a certain logo.



I've seen limited shop runs of genuine MIJ ESP Eclipse guitars that had the old blocky logo and it was like a dagger to the retina. An Eclipse/EC doesn't work on a basic, structural level if it doesn't have the handwritten-esque logo.


----------



## Zado

Pikka Bird said:


> Zado: So it's as I feared? All is lost...
> 
> 
> I've seen limited shop runs of genuine MIJ ESP Eclipse guitars that had the old blocky logo and it was like a dagger to the retina. An Eclipse/EC doesn't work on a basic, structural level if it doesn't have the handwritten-esque logo.


well'dunno if you like the new logo or not,but in case you'd be the first and only to appreaciate it i guess it doesn't suck too hard,it just doesn't look as good as the old one to me


Seriously,sounds weird,but a logo can make a huge difference on a guitar


----------



## Mprinsje

meh, in 2 years we'll be used to this and no one will make a point of it.


----------



## Aztec

Mprinsje said:


> meh, in 2 years we'll be used to this and no one will make a point of it.



Yes, we'll probably get used to it, but at the moment the new logo is awful and those guitars with the old logo will surely be more treasured because of it.


----------



## Mprinsje

Aztec said:


> Yes, we'll probably get used to it, but at the moment the new logo is awful and those guitars with the old logo will surely be more treasured because of it.



to be honest, i don't thinks it looks all that bad. sleek modern logo on sleek modern guitars


----------



## Aztec

Mprinsje said:


> to be honest, i don't thinks it looks all that bad. sleek modern logo on sleek modern guitars



In my opinion just less character and I dislike they use the same font as on the LTD's.


----------



## possumkiller

Aztec said:


> In my opinion just less character and I dislike they use the same font as on the LTD's.


 
They used the same font on ESP and LTD before, why not now?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

possumkiller said:


> They used the same font on ESP and LTD before, why not now?


----------



## Don Vito

Doomlord said:


> LOL! Welcome to the interwebs; the place where you can register your hatred of things that don't matter a whole lot.


JESUS CHRIST I WOULD BUY THAT GUITAR IF THE TRUSS ROD WAS LIME GREEN

Guess I'll have to start saving for a custom replica....


----------



## Aztec

possumkiller said:


> They used the same font on ESP and LTD before, why not now?



Maybe it's just me, but when they decided that they wanted to make "ESP" more exclusive, why use the same font?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Aztec said:


> Maybe it's just me, but when they decided that they wanted to make "ESP" more exclusive, why use the same font?



Because the ESP _STANDARD_ series is getting the font. ESP _CUSTOM_ is keeping the old font. 

It's like what BC Rich does.


----------



## Zado

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Because the ESP _STANDARD_ series is getting the font. ESP _CUSTOM_ is keeping the old font.
> 
> It's like what BC Rich does.


So if you want a REAL ESP you gotta get a custom


----------



## Dooky

Haha, I knew my post about not liking the new ESP logo would be followed by comments about how it shouldnt matter at all because it doesnt affect the playability. 
I was merely stating that I liked the old logo, which I think is one of the coolest logos, a lot better than the new logo, which I think looks like it has just been lifted from Microsoft Word.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The ESP Guitar Company | 2012 USA Website

New website is up.


----------



## Church2224

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The ESP Guitar Company | 2012 USA Website
> 
> New website is up.



Has a lot of glitches and issues though


----------



## Duraesu

the new logo sucks, its something they should have never done.

and now they killed the EX, FX, Viper, etc? can someone explain me what the f*ck is happening with ESP? how about the prices on the Elite series? for more 100, 200 dollars you get a ESP...


----------



## trent6308

I don't know if I really like Willie's new sig paint job. A nice flame or quilt top would have been a great contrast to the old camo.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Finish color doesn't affect a guitar's tone or playability either, but nobody shoves that back in the face of anyone who says they don't like a new guitar's color. Why bring it up when someone doesn't like a new logo?


----------



## Pikka Bird

Zado said:


> well'dunno if you like the new logo or not,but in case you'd be the first and only to appreaciate it i guess it doesn't suck too hard,it just doesn't look as good as the old one to me
> 
> 
> Seriously,sounds weird,but a logo can make a huge difference on a guitar



Naw, I meant that I hate it with the white-hot passion of a thousand exploding suns.

BTW, Zado? Isn't that the largest manufacturer of leather gear for bondage and S/M play?


----------



## Zado

_velkan said:


> the new logo sucks, its something they should have never done.
> 
> and now they killed the EX, FX, Viper, etc? can someone explain me what the f*ck is happening with ESP? how about the prices on the Elite series? for more 100, 200 dollars you get a ESP...


well consider the standard models are gettin more expensive too..at least that's what I noticed in some sites

i guess this year esp will be more ibanez like: tons of second hand purchases


> Naw, I meant that I hate it with the white-hot passion of a thousand exploding suns.
> 
> BTW, Zado? Isn't that the largest manufacturer of leather gear for bondage and S/M play?


sheesh seems serious!


ahahha yeah,I noticed after i registered my name in so many communities that didn't have sense to change anymore but I can make sure that it's not me


----------



## 1968 Charger B5

Can the ntii still be ordered in the original 5 colors?


----------



## Aztec

1968 Charger B5 said:


> Can the ntii still be ordered in the original 5 colors?



No.


----------



## Doomlord

Aztec said:


> No.



 That sounds like the default ESP answer to 95% of the questions that sound like "Can I get that with..." or "Can I get that in...". It is either "No." or "YES, NOW GIVE US 5 METRIC FUCKTONS OF CASH AND WE WILL EVEN LET YOU CHOOSE WHICH LOGO YOU WANT!". That's right fuckers, I brought up the logo issue again.


----------



## SkullCrusher

BLACK HARDWARE IS BACK HOOOOORRAAAYY.

it means I can buy now not with that hateful black chrome that wore off.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Bump. First review is a positive one. 

ESP Guitars Message Board - View Single Post - NeliteGD
ESP Guitars Message Board - View Single Post - NeliteGD



> I ran out of time last night to take more pics, or even play the thing really. I can tell you that this doesn't have all the little quirks like most upper end LTD's do. This is definitely a rebadged ESP. Fretwork is awesome, the ends are nice and round/smooth, no file marks to be found like even the World-built guitars have. Binding is nice and even all the way around the body and neck/headstock, no boogers to be found, bleedthrough, or sloppy tape lines. The neck is a little rounder than most ESP's I've played, but I haven't owned any recent standard series, only the older 80's/early 90's stuff which had the thin U neck and sort of a flat spot on the back. This one is round all the way through, but feels really nice. I'm glad they didn't skimp on hardware too, it has a real Floyd, Gotoh tuners, etc. All routing work is extremely clean. I'll try and get my homework done tonight between playing it and getting some good pics.


----------



## Doomlord

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Bump. First review is a positive one.
> 
> ESP Guitars Message Board - View Single Post - NeliteGD
> ESP Guitars Message Board - View Single Post - NeliteGD



Nice post dude, thanks for sharing!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

It's not mine. Was just stalking the ESP board and saw it.


----------



## 2jpeters

Anyone see that new SCT7 looks amazing.


----------



## 1968 Charger B5

I fugured this question best belongs here.
I was looking into possibl getting another esp horizon, either ntii or nt7.
I know the new changes for esp this year. However I found two overseas websites, one uk another japan i think, that sell the horizon in snow white which I think is rediculous looking. 
Anyone in us ordered from uk store before...? What is shipping...and/or will they ship here? one place was here...but no option for us...ESP Horizon FR Snow White - Thomann UK Cyberstore


----------



## Ardez

Am I the only one who finds the black/maple tele sexy as phuck? It's a pity that it is a lower end model... but just give it to me. Nao. 

The Bello sig is also a must have.


----------



## Doomlord

1968 Charger B5 said:


> I fugured this question best belongs here.
> I was looking into possibl getting another esp horizon, either ntii or nt7.
> I know the new changes for esp this year. However I found two overseas websites, one uk another japan i think, that sell the horizon in snow white which I think is rediculous looking.
> Anyone in us ordered from uk store before...? What is shipping...and/or will they ship here? one place was here...but no option for us...ESP Horizon FR Snow White - Thomann UK Cyberstore



I never ordered from the UK specifically but I have ordered from Japan and Canada. In both cases I had to pay custom fees. I paid $16 in custom fees for a $1500 Edwards guitar from Japan and I paid $320 in custom fees for a $3000 ESP Custom Shop guitar from a seller in Canada. Hopefully someone in the forum has experience with dealing with sellers in the UK...


----------



## Galeus708

1968 Charger B5 said:


> I fugured this question best belongs here.
> I was looking into possibl getting another esp horizon, either ntii or nt7.
> I know the new changes for esp this year. However I found two overseas websites, one uk another japan i think, that sell the horizon in snow white which I think is rediculous looking.
> Anyone in us ordered from uk store before...? What is shipping...and/or will they ship here? one place was here...but no option for us...ESP Horizon FR Snow White - Thomann UK Cyberstore



Thomann is a german website, so I'd assume stuff gets shipped from there.

This is a handy website for calculating duty, though you need to know the shipping cost as well to get an accurate calculation. Calculate your import duty in a few quick steps for free | DutyCalculator

This is of course, assuming that Thomann even ships there. You should contact them if you can't find anything on their website.


----------



## Doomlord

Galeus708 said:


> Thomann is a german website, so I'd assume stuff gets shipped from there.
> 
> This is a handy website for calculating duty, though you need to know the shipping cost as well to get an accurate calculation. Calculate your import duty in a few quick steps for free | DutyCalculator
> 
> This is of course, assuming that Thomann even ships there. You should contact them if you can't find anything on their website.



Thank you for posting a link to that calculator. I wish I had known about that before I got a customs bill for $320!


----------



## guitarsatbmusic

ESP Guitars: Elias Vilianen(Sonata Arctica) playing his new ESP/E-II Sig.model(
There's your E-II, thank you to the believers


----------



## capoeiraesp

Damn. Sorry Shano. I cut your grass over here. Thanks for sharing 1st!


----------



## guitarsatbmusic

> Damn. Sorry Shano. I cut your grass over here. Thanks for sharing 1st!


 
Hehe, no matter. Have been waiting on the time I could actually speak, as you can imagine!


----------



## Zado

guitarsatbmusic said:


> ESP Guitars: Elias Vilianen(Sonata Arctica) playing his new ESP/E-II Sig.model(
> There's your E-II, thank you to the believers


so the E-II thing was just a silly rumor hu?

oh btw that pickguard is delicious


----------



## jcar24

sorry to bump an old thread but wanted some opinions...

if these rumors are true, do you used esp standard prices will increase in 2014?

growing up I idolized metallica and have always wanted a "real" esp (currently play ltds or prs se). It may be silly but I want it to say esp on the headstock. Been slowly saving for a horizon or m-2 ($1200-1500 range, new or used) with idea to purchase sometime in 2014 ..... Do I need to make the purchase sooner??


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

According to something I read, after they change the name to E-II, there will be a 20% price drop.

EDIT: here you go:

http://www.musicradar.com/news/guitars/musikmesse-2013-big-changes-ahead-for-esp-573846



> *ESP Guitars is planning a major rebranding exercise in 2014. The company will be bringing its existing Standard series to a close, and calling the new guitars E-II. The new branding also brings with it approximately a 20 per cent drop in suggested retail pricing across the range, which retains - and builds on - the existing model line.*



So, yeah, MSRP will be 20% less.


----------



## Zado

considering the prices increased lately,I guess it's just back to normality  but they will proly be considered generous


----------



## jcar24

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> According to something I read, after they change the name to E-II, there will be a 20% price drop.
> 
> EDIT: here you go:
> 
> Musikmesse 2013: big changes ahead for ESP | MusicRadar
> 
> 
> 
> So, yeah, MSRP will be 20% less.



Sorry, my question wasn't clear. I don't want a E-II branded guitar. I want a guitar with the old ESP logo. I was asking, when E-II hits the market and old ESP logos are no longer available, will that make the used prices for old ESP standards go up?


----------



## Vinchester

E-II logo is hideous. I swear by the Standard Series 

I hope they are still made by the same MIJ factory and crew


----------



## Andromalia

jcar24 said:


> Sorry, my question wasn't clear. I don't want a E-II branded guitar. I want a guitar with the old ESP logo. I was asking, when E-II hits the market and old ESP logos are no longer available, will that make the used prices for old ESP standards go up?



Likely, but as there is a sizeable number of them out, it will likely be long term, not immediate skyrocketing prices.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Vinchester said:


> I hope they are still made by the same MIJ factory and crew



Why would they not be?


----------



## Vinchester

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Why would they not be?



Reducing price means the cost will have to somehow go down too. I fear they might be cutting down on material quality when re-organizing the production line.


----------



## 1b4n3z

My guess is the E-II prices will jump to about the same level as the Standards are now, after Standards are phased out for good. I don't see much sense in the current ESP line-up right now - there are now three MIJ ESP sub-brands competing each other. The LTD Elite costs almost as much as the E-II, without hardshell cases or equivalent hardware, and the Standards are exactly like the E-II but 250-300 euros more. My conclusion is, the E-II must go up in price quite a bit, and soon.


----------



## Dudley

Totally agree with you 1b4n3z, my advice is jump on the cheap E-II's while you can because they'll be a great deal. There's a few I'll be picking up soon hopefully


----------



## Chrisjd

Dudley said:


> Totally agree with you 1b4n3z, my advice is jump on the cheap E-II's while you can because they'll be a great deal. There's a few I'll be picking up soon hopefully



where can we buy these "E-II" guitars?


----------



## Zado

Am I the only one thinking that ESP increased prices on standard series just to decrease it later with E-II and let the people scream "WTF same quality but cheaper,killer deal!!!" ?


----------



## KobyFit7

So what actually is the new E-II series. Is It what theyre calling the new custom orders.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

KobyFit7 said:


> So what actually is the new E-II series. Is It what theyre calling the new custom orders.



The old ESP Import series. It's the Standard series for everyone outside North America.


----------



## nugget666

still think its a bad move from the company, its like ibanez was named I-ii or jackson J-ii, they should have come for a series name to fill the gap between ltd and ss series instead.


----------

